# تجميعه رائعه لاهم واندر الكتب واحدثها في مجال الهندسه المدنية



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*@@@ تجميعه رائعه لاهم واندر الكتب واحدثها في مجال الهندسه المدنية @@@*

*السلام عليكم ....*

*اليكم تجميعه لعديد من الكتب المهمه التي قمت بجلبها من المكاتب الاجنبية وطرحها في المنتدى في مواضيعي السابقه .... وهي الان مجمعه في موضوع واحد لاسهل عليكم عملية البحث عنها .*

*كتاب **Concrete: Neville's Insights and Issues*


*Product Description**: *​ 


*(“**my**last word on concrete" - Adam Neville -) Adam Neville’s reputation as a world**leading expert on concrete technology is unquestioned. In this, his final book**on concrete he demonstrates the radical thinking that sets him apart through**incisive reflections and forecasts. Standard books on concrete often have an**encyclopaedic approach and proceed from science to practice but this book is not**standard. The author looks at a problem or an issue, and discusses the**underlying scientific and technological aspects, including broader contextual**topics. Adam Neville describes this as looking at concrete through the wrong end**of the telescope, which contributes to a better understanding of concrete**practice and to better concrete in**practice**.*​ 



*الروابط*​ 


*http://fileserve.com/file/VRgVrfG*​ 


*http://megaupload.com/?d=CDK34F5J*​ 


*http://ifile.it/r6eiyv/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​ 


*كلمه السر*​ 


*ebooksclub.org*​ 




*كتاب **Repair, Protection and Waterproofing of Concrete Structures*​ 



*A wealth of recent research into the continued**deterioration of reinforced concrete structures has led to a review of methods**of investigation and repair techniques. This thoroughly revised and updated**edition brings together the fundamental aspects of this world wide problem and**offers advice on how investigations, diagnosis and consequent remedial work**should be carried out**.*​ 




*الروابط*​ 


*http://fileserve.com/file/azty5vS*​ 



*http://megaupload.com/?d=J2ZMZMLS*​ 



*http://ifile.it/8zwqo5/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​ 





*كلمه السر *​ 



*ebooksclub.org*​ 




*كتاب **Handbook Of Comparative World Steel Standards 3rd Edition*​ 




*Get a detailed explanation of HOW** & **WHY one**steel is comparable to anotherNO OTHER BOOK currently on the market does this**. **Completely UPDATED and REVISED, the new edition includes over: 1,000 new and**updated alloys 1,700 data changes 5,000 alloys listed from 350 worldwide**standards Expanded table of *******s and 4 subject indexes Additionally, Chapter** 5 **on Pipes and Tubes has been completely rewritten and reorganized. Recently**revised A 240 stainless steels that now pertains to pressure vessel and general**applications have been added to Chapter 8 on Wrought Stainless Steels, but are**also still listed in Chapter 4 on Pressure Vessel Steel Plates. Also, there has**been a significant increase of EN standards replacing former national European**and UK standards. This publication assists the reader by grouping comparable**steels based on their chemical composition and/or mechanical properties**according to a detailed set of rules outlined in the first chapter. It also**takes into account product form, application, and type of service, and aids in**finding the new CEN standards that have replaced former national standards from**Europe and the UK. This has changed dramatically since the publication of the** 2002 **edition. This product includes: Criteria for comparing steels, including**examples of the comparison process Updated! Defining the rules of comparison**, **including the list of comparison rulesincludes changes in this edition Updated**! **Non-comparable steels (not all steels have comparable counterparts) expanded in**this edition; with new EN standards, former non-comparable steels are now**comparable and vice versa. Designation systems of ASTM, SAE, UNS, and CSA are**explained with lots of examples. Introduction to European (EN) standard steel**designation systems, including steel names and steel numbers. Latest designation**changes from DIN, BSI, and AFNOR to their new CEN designations. And Much**More**!*​ 



*الروابط*​ 


*http://fileserve.com/file/Ne8AgM7*​ 


*http://megaupload.com/?d=2VTLDA6R*​ 


*http://ifile.it/w620r4/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​ 




*كلمه السر*​ 



*ebooksclub.org*​ 







*Rivers are one of nature’s most vital energy sources**, **and their power can be efficiently harnessed through the construction of dams**. **But now dams have become a controversial engine in the race toward technological**advancement, so much so that the World Commission on Dams convened in 1998 to**debate the issue. Are dams a help to society or an agent of environmental**destruction? Trevor Turpin explores the answers to that question here in his**comprehensive historical chronicle**.*​ 



*Among the most amazing feats of**human engineering, a dam can sustain societies in a multitude of ways, as 40,000**of them around the world provide such things as electricity, water for farms and**cities, and canals for boat navigation. Turpin traces their development, design**, **and consequences from the Industrial Revolution to now, examining edifices in**China, Las Vegas, and places in between. The often *******ious debate between**environmentalists, architects, and engineers, Dam shows, is a complex one that**pits the benefits of dams against the long-term ecological health of**nations**.*​ 



*Neither a polemic against dams nor a defense of their**proliferation, Dam offers a judicious and in-depth account of this cornerstone**of our modern age**.*​ 



*الروابط*​ 


*http://fileserve.com/file/WStAZ4b*​ 


*http://megaupload.com/?d=BBMOH64H*​ 


*http://ifile.it/6wnpkj/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​ 


*كلمه السر *​ 


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب رائع جدااااااااااااا **Prestressed Concrete Bridges: Design and**Construction*​





*Prestressed concrete decks are commonly used for bridges**with spans between 25m and 450m and provide economic, durable and aesthetic**solutions in most situations where bridges are needed. Concrete remains the most**common material for bridge construction around the world, and prestressed**concrete is frequently the material of choice. Extensively illustrated**throughout, this invaluable book brings together all aspects of designing**prestressed concrete bridge decks into one comprehensive volume. The book**clearly explains the principles behind both the design and construction of**prestressed concrete bridges, illustrating the interaction between the two. It**covers all the different types of deck arrangement and the construction**techniques used, ranging from in-situ slabs and precast beams; segmental**construction and launched bridges; and cable-stayed structures. Included**throughout the book are many examples of the different types of prestressed**concrete decks used, with the design aspects of each discussed along with the**general analysis and design process. Detailed descriptions of the prestressing**components and systems used are also included. Prestressed concrete bridges is**an essential reference book for both the experienced engineer and graduate who**want to learn more about the subject**.*​



*الروابط*​



*http://fileserve.com/file/tU5aRVy*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=SXARG95G*​


*http://ifile.it/21oqr9/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر *​



*ebooksclub.org*​




*كتاب **Fundamentals of Earthquake Engineering*​






*Fundamentals of Earthquake Engineering**combines aspects of engineering seismology, structural and geotechnical**earthquake engineering to assemble the vital components required for a deep**understanding of response of structures to earthquake ground motion, from the**seismic source to the evaluation of actions and deformation required for**design**.*​


*The nature of earthquake risk assessment is inherently**multi-disciplinary. Whereas**Fundamentals of Earthquake Engineering**addresses only structural safety assessment and design, the problem is cast in**its appropriate context by relating structural damage states to societal**consequences and expectations, through the fundamental response quantities of**stiffness, strength and ductility. The book is designed to support graduate**teaching and learning, introduce practicing structural and geotechnical**engineers to earthquake analysis and design problems, as well as being a**reference book for further studies**.*​


*Fundamentals of Earthquake**Engineering**includes material on the nature of earthquake sources and**mechanisms, various methods for the characterization of earthquake input motion**, **damage observed in reconnaissance missions, modeling of structures for the**purposes of response simulation, definition of performance limit states**, **structural and architectural systems for optimal seismic response, and action**and deformation quantities suitable for design. The accompanying website at**www.wiley.com/go/elnashai**contains a comprehensive**set of slides illustrating the chapters and appendices, as well as a set of**problems with solutions and worked-through examples. The book, slides and**problem set constitute a tried and tested system for a single-semester graduate**course. The approach taken avoids tying the book to a specific regional seismic**design code of practice and ensures its global appeal to graduate students and**practicing engineers**.*​


*This book is an ideal textbook for earthquake and**structural engineering students, readers will find that it is generic , focusing**on fundamental problems rather than regional coverage. The book includes**problems to be used as homework assignment together with some solved examples**. **The accompanying CD/website (TBC) will contain some simple programs for**strong-motion and spectra as well as structural response analysis. The features**are: presents new and advanced concepts in a simple and modern fashion; provides**a consistent approach to the subject matter across chapters; focuses on**underlying principles and concepts essential to earthquake engineering**methodologies under development today; and discussions include characterization**of seismic input, evaluation of response, assessment of performance, and**retrofit and rehabilitation**.*​





*الروابط*​



*http://fileserve.com/file/e8H7U6R*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=RFV8LMPR*​


*http://ifile.it/2hlpa4/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر*​



*ebooksclub.org*​




*كتاب **Design of Concrete Structures @ Arthur Nilson, David Darwin**, **CharlesDolan** برابط ميديا فاير *​






*The 14th edition of the classic text, Design of**Concrete Structures, is completely revised using the newly released 2008 ACI** (**American Concrete Institute) Code. This new edition has the same dual**objectives as the previous editions; first to establish a firm understanding of**the behavior of structural concrete, then to develop proficiency in the methods**used in current design practice. Design of Concrete Structures covers the**behavior and design aspects of concrete and provides updated examples and**homework problems. New material on slender columns, seismic design, anchorage**using headed deformed bars, and reinforcing slabs for shear using headed studs**has been added. The notation has been thouroughly updated to match changes in**the ACI Code. The text also presents the basic mechanics of structural concrete**and methods for the design of individual members for bending, shear, torsion**, **and axial force, and provides detail in the various types**of structural systems**applications, including an extensive presentation of slabs, footings**, **foundations, and retaining walls**.*​




*رابط الميديا فاير *​


*http://mediafire.com/?zeb2pbfsjz9pv5u*​



*روابط اخرى*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/4DxvkjA*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=3KC3DDX1*​


*http://ifile.it/s9qbi5/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب يخص الجسور **Bridge- Reaktion Books - Objekt*​ 






*Whether a humble string of planks swaying across a**trickling stream or the soaring towers of the Golden Gate Bridge, bridges are**one of man’s great engineering feats. Now in Bridge, Peter Bishop provides a**comprehensive historical account of their role in the advancement of human**culture. From ancient Roman arches to the rail bridge of Lhasa to the suspension**bridge over Niagara Falls, Bishop traverses the full span of the globe to**examine numerous incarnations and their diverse architectural styles. The book**tackles a wide range of issues, including the design and construction of** “**mega-spans” such as Hong Kong’s Tsing Ma Bridge; the integral role of bridges**in railroad networks; and the social dynamics of class and mobility that**surround urban bridges in cities such as New York. Drawing upon sources in art**, **politics, science, philosophy, and the media, Bishop argues that the cultural**meaning of bridges today revolves around the idea of expanding geographical**claims, rather than connecting to others, and he explores the implications of**that idea for the future. A fascinating and richly illustrated study, Bridge**will engage enthusiasts of planning, architecture, and design**alike**.*​ 









*الروابط*​ 


*http://fileserve.com/file/NhU6CWb*​ 


*http://megaupload.com/?d=J4CIM1P0*​ 


*http://ifile.it/c2ih37/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​ 



*كلمه السر *​ 



*ebooksclub.org*​ 




*كتاب في تصميم الجسور **Bridge Aeroelasticity: Sensitivity Analysis and Optimum**Design** برابط ميديافاير *​ 







*This book is dedicated to the study of an**aeroelastic phenomenon of cable-supported long-span bridges known as flutter**, **and proposes very innovative design methodologies, such as sensitivity analysis**and optimization techniques, already utilized successfully in automobile and**aerospace industries**. *​ 


*The topic of long-span suspension and cable-stayed**bridges is currently of great importance. These types of bridge pose great**technical difficulties due to their slenderness and often great dimension**. **Therefore, these bridges tend to have problems caused by natural forces such as**wind loads, some of which we have witnessed in our history, and we are currently**seeing a very high incidence of bridge construction to overcome geographical**obstacles such as bays, straits, or great estuaries. Therefore, it seems very**appropriate to write a book showing the current capability of analysis and**design, when up until now, the information could only be found partially in**technical articles**. *​ 


*This book will be useful for bridge design engineers**as well as researchers working in the field. This book only requires previous**knowledge of structural finite element models and dynamics, and it is advisable**to have some previous knowledge in bridge engineering. Nevertheless, this book**is very self-contained in such a way that all the information necessary to**understand the theoretical developments is presented without the need of**additional bibliography**.*​ 





*رابط الميديافاير*​ 


*http://mediafire.com/?9i3l9ixct0xnizk*​ 



*روابط اخرى*​ 


*http://fileserve.com/file/SftkpPx*​ 


*http://megaupload.com/?d=2K1FZSNU*​ 


*http://ifile.it/9bxnwh/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​ 



*كلمه السر *​ 



*ebooksclub.org*​ 





*كتاب **Dynamics of Structures: Theory and Applications to**Earthquake Engineering*​ 







*This second edition includes many topics**encompassing the theory of structural dynamics and the application of this**theory regarding earthquake analysis, response, and design of structures. Covers**the inelastic design spectrum to structural design; energy dissipation devices**; **Eurocode; theory of dynamic response of structures; structural dynamics theory**; **and more. Ideal for readers interested in Dynamics of Structures and Earthquake**Engineering**.*​ 






*Summary**: **it's very good*​ 

*Rating**: 4*​ 


*This book is used for the undergraduate and graduate courses is**seismic analysis**. *​ 


*Some of the chapter sections on the more advanced**topics are a bit hard to understand (sometimes there's a few steps in math**skipped), but mostly it's b/c the topics are not that easy to explain on paper**. **I'm not a big fan of response spectra myself. It also probably doesn't help that**we'd skip segments. I'm sure if you read the book end-to-end, that would make it**a bit more understandable. Understand that some of the seismic topics aren't**going to be interesting to the common layman unless you are really passionate**about analysis**. *​ 


*Overall though, Prof. Chopra does a wonderful job of**walking a person through single degree, then multiple degree of freedom systems**and how to apply matrix algebra and differential equations to the solutions of**basic problems**. *​ 


*It's not one of my favorite books. It's good, but not an**especially favorite topic, personally**. *​ 


*Plus I have to give this book an**outstanding review b/c Prof. Chopra was the one of the only professors who**genuinely cared about his students back in those times at U.C. Berkeley. He**always made time for his students and was a joy to just sit and chat with. Alot**of effort was put into making this book, and was time well spent**. *​ 







*Summary**: **Excellent introduction to the**structural dynamics**.*​ 

*Rating**: 5*​ 


*I've been a seismic engineer for** 9 **years now. I started my master's degree in Earthquake Engineering back in** 1993, **in Okayama, Japan**. *​ 


*For the entry exam to the program, my professor**recommended me 3 books: Structural Dynamics, by M. Paz, Dynamics of Structures**, **by Penzien and Clough, and this one. The book by Penzien was too difficult to**master in the 3 months that I had for studying, and Paz's tome lacked some**in-deep knowledge. Chopra's book was right what I needed for a quick and**complete introduction to Dynamics, specially for the short time I had**. *​ 


*All three updated versions of the books reside in my desk's shelf. But**everytime that I'm asked by any young engineer in dire need of a quick**introduction to this particular field, I heartily recommend this one**. *​ 


*Must keep in mind that the book by Clough is by far the most complete of**the three and you'll definetely get more mileage for your hard earned cash, and**Paz's book offers a more down-to-earth application of the subject to the seismic**design of structures**.*​ 



*Summary**: **Good Start for understanding**Subject*​ 

*Rating**: 4*​ 


*Book is well suited for individuals who want**to gain some understanding of dynamics as applied to structural systems**. **However, needs more material on how structural dynamics can be applied to**computer applications. Still one of the better books you can buy on this**subject**.*​ 



*Summary**: **Excellent book*​ 

*Rating**: 5*​ 


*This book comprehensively covers structural dynamics and extends it**to earthquake engineering applications (as claimed by the title). Very**readable,easy to follow and has good example problems**.*​ 



*Summary**: **good textbook*​ 

*Rating**: 5*​ 


*its a great text for an advanced** -**sr. year or above-class. as a geotechnical engineer, i found it very**readable**.*​ 





*الروابط*​ 


*http://fileserve.com/file/r5DSX7c*​ 


*http://megaupload.com/?d=BKAOY9HQ*​ 


*http://ifile.it/ap1f7j/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​ 



*كلمه السر*​ 


*ebooksclub.org*​ 


*الكتاب السابق متوفر بثلاث طبعات !!!!*​ 


*ولقد ذكرت لكم الطبعه الاولى في الكتاب السابق اعلاه *​ 



*واليكم الطبعه الثانية على هذا الرابط*​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/get/c1pmP363/Dynamics_of_structures_Chopra_.html*​ 




*واليكم الطبعه الثالثه من نفس الكتاب *​ 


*http://www.4shared.com/file/on7tOHAv/Dynamics_of_Structures_AChopra.htm*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Differential Equations - Third Edition** برابط ميديافاير *​





*رابط الميديافاير*​


*http://mediafire.com/?2givbl0mgq5fkix*​


*روابط اخرى*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/fPrz2se*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=XKC0Y3WZ*​


*http://ifile.it/2r5iyp/ebooksclub.or...6tx0xj0xt.djvu*​



*كلمه السر *​


*library.nu*​


*كتاب التصميم ضد الزلازل **The Seismic Design Handbook*​






*The Seismic Design Handbook**is a primary**resource for both researchers and teachers in the field of earthquake-resistant**design**. *


*The first edition of this handbook was received with much**enthusiasm. It is the de-facto textbook for teaching seismic design principles**at many major universities. In the United States, UC Berkeley, Stanford, UCLA**, **University of Southern California, SUNY Buffalo, the University of Illinois**, **Washington University, the University of Texas at Austin, Georgia Tech, Cornell**, **and the University of Michigan have adopted the text. Abroad, the Imperial**College of London and the Israel Institute of Technology are among its adopters**. *


*This second edition contains up-to-date information on planning, analysis**, **and design of earthquake-resistant building structures. Its intention is to**provide engineers, architects, developers, and students of structural**engineering and architecture with authoritative, yet practical, design**information. It bridges the gap between advances in the theories and concepts of**seismic design and their implementation in practice**. *


*This handbook has been**endorsed by the International Conference of Building Officials. It contains a**CD-ROM with applicable building code references and recommended practices**. *


*Audience**:**The Seismic Design Handbook**is a must for practicing**engineers, architects, building officials, developers, teachers, and students in**the field of earthquake-resistant building design. Its distinguished panel of**contributors is made up of 22 experts from industry and universities, recognized**for their knowledge and extensive practical experience in their**fields**.*​






*Summary**: **Not a good price**.*


*Rating**: 3*​


*This book is much cheaper at the ICBO**website**.*​



*Summary**: **A thorough discussion on seismic design of**various bldg mat**.*


*Rating**: 5*​


*This is not a review but a request**for clarification. I was told that this book was revised and updated to include**recent changes required in building codes. The latest printing should be 2nd**. **edition of the 1996. Is this correct and what will be the change of cost. Can**you please confirm. Thank you. Yours truly, Chris**.*​



*Summary**: **Excellent, *******s information on seismic isolation*


*Rating**: 4*​


*I read it when developing a research on seismic isolation. It was**very usefull and helped me on getting basic concepts of seismic design and**related topics**.*​


*الروابط*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/XUuPPWf*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=5AENO8WJ*​


*http://ifile.it/nkqp48/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​



*كتاب **Hydraulic Canals: Design, Construction, Regulation and Maintenance*​


*Few up-to-date books exist on the hydraulics of canals, and**indeed very few which deal with the design, construction, management and**modernization of canals. This new book is written for engineers with a good**grounding in hydraulic engineering who want a practical reference and guide. It**provides in-depth study of the problems of losses caused**by seepage, the various**possible linings, the constraints posed by the construction of a canal without a**lining and the relevant methods of calculation. It also explores the calculation**of the various structures inserted in the canal, notably the**gates**.*​


*Proper management of is essential in order to avoid losses from**spillage. Current mathematical models are presented for studying the influence**on the movements of a canal exerted by the variations in the opening of the**gates or modifications in the rates of flow. The rehabilitation and**modernization of old canals which are still in service are considered, and**methods of avoiding deterioration by effective maintenance and conservation are**addressed**.*​




*الروابط*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=35J34RL9*​


*http://ifile.it/qt9wes/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*كلمه السر*​



*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب في تصميم الانابيب المدفونه تحت الارض **Buried Pipe Design** برابط ميديافاير *​






*Everything you need to designâ€¦installâ€¦ replace**and rehabilitate buried pipe systems*​


*Put a single-volume treasury of**underground piping solutions at your command! A one-of-a kind resource, Buried**Pipe Design**, **Second**Edition**, **identifies and explains every factor you must know to work competently and**confidently with the subsurface**infrastructure**of**distribution systems, including sewer lines, drain lines, water mains, gas**lines, telephone and**electrical**conduits**, **culverts, oil lines, coal slurry lines, subway**tunnels and heat distribution lines**. *​


*Within the pages of this acclaimed**professional**tool**youâ€™ll**find space-age remedies for the aging, deteriorating piping beneath Americaâ€™s**cities -- and learn how to design long-lived systems capable of delivering vital**services and meeting new demands. This comprehensive, state-of-the-art resource**shows you how to**: *​



** **Determine loads on buried pipes*


** **Understand**pipe hydraulics*


** **Choose an installation design for buried**gravity**flow pipes*


** **Design for both rigid pipe and**flexible pipe*


** **Select appropriate pipe for your**application**based on material properties*


** **Work within**safety guidelines*


** **Handle soil issues, including pipe embedment and**backfill*


** **Employ the powerful tool of**finite**element**analysis** (**FEA**) *


** **Adhere to current standards of the AWWA, ASTM, and other relevant**standards organization*


** **Save time with actual design examples*


** **More**! *​


*This thorough update of A. P. Moser's classic guide is now twice the**size of the previous edition -- reflecting the vast progress and changes in the**field in mere decade!Youâ€™ll find enormous amounts of all-new material**, **including**: *​



****External Loads chapter: minimum soil cover, with a**discussion of similitude; soil subsidence; load due to temperature rise; seismic**loads; and flotation*


****Design of Gravity Flow Pipes chapter: compaction**techniques; Eâ€™ analysis; parallel pipes and trenches; and analytical methods**for predicting performance of buried flexible pipes Design of Pressure Pipes**chapter: corrected theory for cyclic life of PVC pipeâ€¦strains induced by**combined loading in buried pressurized flexible pipe Rigid Pipe Products**chapter: the direct methodâ€¦design strengths for concrete pipeâ€¦and SPIDA** (**Soil-Pipe Interaction Design and Analysis**) *


****Steel and Ductile Iron Flexible**Pipe Products chapter: three-dimensional FEA**modeling**of a corrugated steel pipe archâ€¦tests on spiral ribbed steel pipe**, **low-stiffness ribbed steel pipe, and ductile iron pipe*


****Plastic Flexible**Pipe Products chapter: long-term stress**relaxation**and**strain testing of PVC pipesâ€¦frozen-in stressesâ€¦cyclic pressures and elevated**temperaturesâ€¦the AWWA study on the use of PVCâ€¦long-term ductility of**PEâ€¦the ESCR and NCTL tests for PEâ€¦and full-scale testing of HDPE**profile-wall pipes*


****Entirely new chapter! You get new information on pipe**handling and trenching as well as safety issues. Here are valuable directions**for working with fast-growing trenchless methods for installing and**rehabilitating pipelines*​


*PLUS**: *


** **MORE design examples*


** **THE**LATEST ASTM, AWWA, ASHTTO, and TRB standards*


** **NEW DATA ON CUTTING-EDGE PIPE**MATERIALS, including profile-wall polyethylene*​






*رابط الميديافاير*​


*http://mediafire.com/?b6btq3kadsh172c*​



*روابط اخرى *​


*http://fileserve.com/file/g8PB7qW*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=0NOVKJGR*​


*http://ifile.it/oedqmv/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​


*كتاب **Displacement Based Seismic Design of Structures*​








*Displacement-Based Seismic Design of Structures is a**book primarily directed towards practicing structural designers who are**interested in applying performance-based concepts to seismic design. Since much**of the material presented in the book has not been published elsewhere, it will**also be of considerable interest to researchers, and to graduate and upper-level**undergraduate students of earthquake engineering who wish to develop a deeper**understanding of how design can be used to control seismic**response**.*​




*Summary**: **Great Service** !*


*Rating**: 5*​


*I appreciated the service provided in first being able to finding**the book I was looking for so easily, then to be given a clear list of options**for new or used copies and their prices. Ordering is a dream with all the**information you require clearly displayed and the price, book + postage, shown**in the local currency. The books I have been sent arrived before due date, are**appropriately packaged and are in excellent condition**.*​



*Summary**: **Excellent Reference*


*Rating**: 5*​


*Excellent Reference for**Bridge and Structural engineers who*


*want to learn more on displacement**capacity design**. *​



*Summary**: **Great book as usual**!!*


*Rating**: 5*​


*This book is a must for practicing engineers, and graduate students**interested in concrete structures. I have found this book to be an excellent**reference for performing moment curvature analysis and force deflection plots**. **Furthermore, Dr. Priestley does an excellent job in comparing the current force**design method, with a new displacement design method**. *​





*الروابط*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=YCM3EAVY*​


*http://ifile.it/cl8kun/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*الكتاب الرائع في تصرف المنشات ضد الزلازل **Dynamic Behavior of**Concrete and Seismic** بربط ميديافاير *​

​ 


*While the static behavior of concrete has been the subject**of numerous works, the same cannot be said for the dynamic behavior. This book**sets out to remedy this situation: it begins by presenting the most frequently**used experimental techniques in the study of the dynamic behavior of concrete**, **then continues by examining seismicity and seismic behavior, soil behavior**, **models of concrete structures subject to seismic activity, seismic calculation**methods of structures, and paraseismic engineering**.*

*رابط الميديافاير*​ 
*http://mediafire.com/?nlxjd8w17fh0521*​ 

*كلمه السر *​ 
*library.nu*​ 






*روابط اخرى*​ 
*http://fileserve.com/file/Gt9G3uP*​ 
*كلمه السر *​ 
*library.nu*​ 




*http://megaupload.com/?d=LYE530U8*
*كلمه السر *​ 
*ebooksclub.org*​ 

*http://ifile.it/s60zcx/ebooksclub.org__Dynamic_Behavior_of_Concrete_and_S**eismic_Engineering.l_6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​ 
*كلمه السر*
*بدون كلمه سر هههههههههههههه*​





*الكتاب الجميل **Earthquake Protection** برابط ميديافاير *​









*Since the publication of the successful**first edition of**Earthquake Protection**there have been 110 lethal**earthquakes, killing 130 000 people; there have also been significant**developments in the field of earthquake risk management, particularly in the**modelling and analysis of risk for insurance and financial services**. **Furthermore, major earthquake disasters, such as the 1994 Northridge earthquake**in California, the 1995 Kobe earthquake in Japan and the 1999 Kocaeli earthquake**in Turkey have occurred. The experience and knowledge gained through these**events have improved our understanding of how to manage, mitigate and work**towards the prevention of similar catastrophes. The 1990s were in fact the**costliest decade on record in terms of disaster management due to such seismic**events, placing unprecedented pressure on the insurance industry in particular**, **and changing its view of earthquake protection**.*


*Significantly revised and**updated, this second edition continues to provide a comprehensive overview of**how to reduce the impact of earthquakes on people and property, and implement**best practice in managing the consequences of such disasters. It also includes**significant coverage of the techniques of modelling earthquake catastrophe. Each**chapter deals with a separate aspect of protection, and covers a wide range of**economic and social conditions, drawing on the authors' considerable personal**experience and with reference to real life examples**.*


*Key features**include**:*​

*Recent event coverage*
*Modern developments in the theory and practice of planning and**engineering loss estimation techniques, along with new engineering techniques**such as microzonation and hazard-mapping*
*Historic buildings experience*
*An entirely new chapter on 'Earthquakes and**Finance**'*
*This valuable book provides essential reading for earthquake and**structural engineers and geoscientists, as well as insurers and loss prevention**specialists, risk managers and assessors involved in managing earthquake risk**, **urban and regional planners, and emergency management agencies**.*​



*رابط الميديافاير*​


*http://mediafire.com/?jjse8d7pd3adw9c*​


*روابط اخرى*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/RdwX8UN*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=O7G4NGDC*​


*http://ifile.it/pd0fh2/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر *​


*library.nu*​



*International Building Code 2006** يرابط ميديافاير *​










*The scope of this code covers**all buildings except 3-story one- and two-family dwellings and townhomes. This**comprehensive code features time-tested safety concepts, structural and fire and**life safety provisions covering means of egress, interior finish requirements**, **comprehensive roof provisions, seismic engineering provisions, innovative**construction technology, occupancy classifications, and the latest industry**standards in material design. It is founded on broad-based principles that make**possible the use of the new materials and new building designs**.*​



*رابط الميديافاير*​


*http://mediafire.com/?9k66cymmwt8dfeh*​



*روابط اخرى *​


*http://fileserve.com/file/GJX5DME*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=QIXQYZU7*​


*http://ifile.it/igjxef/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر*​


*library.nu*​​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*Reinforced Concrete Design of Tall Buildings** @@@@ برابط ميديافاير *​





*An exploration of the world of concrete as it applies to**the construction of buildings**, **Reinforced Concrete Design of Tall**Buildings**provides a practical perspective on all aspects of reinforced**concrete used in the design of structures, with particular focus on tall and**ultra-tall buildings. Written by Dr. Bungale S. Taranath, this work explains the**fundamental principles and state-of-the-art technologies required to build**vertical structures as sound as they are eloquent. Dozens of cases studies of**tall buildings throughout the world, many designed by Dr. Taranath, provide**in-depth insight on why and how specific structural system choices are**made**.*


*The book bridges the gap between two approaches: one based on intuitive**skills and experience and the other based on computer skills and analytical**techniques. Examining the results when experiential intuition marries**unfathomable precision, this book discusses**:*​


*The latest building codes**, **including ASCE/SEI 7-05, IBC-06/09, ACI 318-05/08, and ASCE/SEI 41-06 Recent**developments in studies of seismic vulnerability and retrofit design Earthquake**hazard mitigation technology, including seismic base isolation, passive energy**dissipation, and damping systems Lateral bracing concepts and gravity-resisting**systems Performance based design trends Dynamic response spectrum and equivalent**lateral load procedures*​



*Using realistic examples throughout, Dr**. **Taranath shows how to create sound, cost-efficient high rise structures. His**lucid and thorough explanations provide the tools required to derive systems**that gracefully resist the battering forces of nature while addressing the**specific needs of building owners, developers, and architects. The book is**packed with broad-ranging material from fundamental principles to the**state-of-the-art technologies and includes techniques thoroughly developed to be**highly adaptable. Offering complete guidance, instructive examples, and color**illustrations, the author develops several approaches for designing tall**buildings. He demonstrates the benefits of blending imaginative problem solving**and rational analysis for creating better structural**systems**.*​




*Summary**: **Reinforced Concrete design of tall**Buildings*


*Rating**: 5*


*Good book, Mr.Taranath is a well-known writer**in structural Analysis.You can find everything in it on concrete design.It has**updated and most important information in the**topics**.*​






*رابط الميديافاير *​


*http://mediafire.com/?hd6duyx1m8pgvbx*​




*روابط اخرى*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/hjYR5fP*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=ZEA4WLBW*​


*http://ifile.it/lnc6eq/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​





*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​


*كتاب **Structural Concrete: Theory and Design** برابط ميديافاير *​







*New edition helps students make the bridge from concepts**to problem-solving The Fourth Edition of Structural Concrete: Theory and Design**brings this text fully up to date while maintaining its acclaimed**easy-to-follow, logical approach. Working with the text's numerous step-by-step**examples, students quickly grasp the principles and techniques of analyzing and**designing reinforced and prestressed concrete elements. Moreover, the authors**' **emphasis on a top quality, economical approach helps students design concrete**structures and members with confidence. Fully updated and revised, the Fourth**Edition features: Latest coverage reflecting the ACI 318-08 code Seismic design**chapter incorporates the latest of the International Building Code (IBC 2006**) **AASHTO method for predicting concrete creep and shrinkage New chapter dedicated**to the design of curved beams SI unit examples, equivalent conversion factors**from customary units to SI units, and SI unit design tables Practical problems**in each chapter enable students to apply and assess their knowledge as they**advance through the text. The text's companion Web site gives students more**opportunities to apply their knowledge, with such features as MS Excel**spreadsheets that offer an interactive environment for evaluating different**design aspects of concrete members. This text is an outgrowth of the two**authors' lecture notes, reflecting more than twenty-five years of both classroom**teaching and industrial experience. It is structured to cover a two-course**sequence on the design of reinforced concrete structures as well as provide a**comprehensive up-to-date reference for practicing**engineers**.*​





*رابط الميديا فاير *​


*http://mediafire.com/?ewvattf5xeuutpd*​


*روابط اخرى*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/DFSZVmV*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=PGFPOUF6*​


*http://ifile.it/13pxcv/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​





*كتاب **Guide to**Stability Design Criteria for Metal Structures*​








*The definitive guide to stability design**criteria, fully updated and incorporating current research Representing nearly**fifty years of cooperation between Wiley and the Structural Stability Research**Council, the Guide to Stability Design Criteria for Metal Structures is often**described as an invaluable reference for practicing structural engineers and**researchers. For generations of engineers and architects, the Guide has served**as the definitive work on designing steel and aluminum structures for stability**. **Under the editorship of Ronald Ziemian and written by SSRC task group members**who are leading experts in structural stability theory and research, this Sixth**Edition brings this foundational work in line with current practice and**research. The Sixth Edition incorporates a decade of progress in the field since**the previous edition, with new features including: Updated chapters on beams**, **beam-columns, bracing, plates, box girders, and curved girders. Significantly**revised chapters on columns, plates, composite columns and structural systems**, **frame stability, and arches Fully rewritten chapters on thin-walled** (**cold-formed) metal structural members, stability under seismic loading, and**stability analysis by finite element methods State-of-the-art coverage of many**topics such as shear walls, concrete filled tubes, direct strength member design**method, behavior of arches, direct analysis method, structural integrity and**disproportionate collapse resistance, and inelastic seismic performance and**design recommendations for various moment-resistant and braced steel frames**Complete with over 350 illustrations, plus references and technical memoranda**, **the Guide to Stability Design Criteria for Metal Structures, Sixth Edition**offers detailed guidance and background on design specifications, codes, and**standards worldwide**.*​






*الرابط*​


*http://ifile.it/pvamw0/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب رائع في اصلاح واعاده تأهيل الطرق والجسور **Bridge and Highway Structure Rehabilitation and Repair*​







*State-of-the-Art Bridge and Highway Rehabilitation and**Repair Methods*


*This authoritative volume offers up-to-date guidance on the**latest design techniques, repair methods, specialized software, materials, and**advanced maintenance procedures for bridges and highway structures. Focusing on**both traditional and nontraditional design issues, Bridge and Highway Structure**Rehabilitation and Repair clarifies the most recent AASHTO bridge design codes**and discusses new analytical and design methodologies, such as the application**of load and resistance factor design (LRFD). A wealth of concise explanations**, **solved examples, and in-depth case studies are included in this comprehensive**resource**.*


*COVERAGE INCLUDES**:*​

*Diagnostic design and selective reconstruction*
*Bridge failure studies and safety engineering*
*Analytical approach to fracture and failure*
*Load and resistance factor rating (LRFR) and redesign*
*Application of LRFD and LRFR methods*
*Inspection and structural health monitoring*
*Bridge widening and replacement strategies*
*Conventional repair methods*
*Advanced repair methods*
*Concrete repair methods*
*Extreme events of flood scour and countermeasures design*
*Guidelines for seismic design and retrofit methods*
 


*الروابط*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=1PV0IPY5*​


*http://ifile.it/yp8rkt/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​



*كتاب التصميم ضد الزلازل والرياح **Seismic and Wind Design of Concrete**Buildings: IBC, ASCE ACI 318-99*​




*Seismic and Wind Design of Concrete**Buildings: (2000 IBC, ASCE 7-98, ACI 318-99**)*


*By**S. K. Ghosh, David**A. Fanella*​



*الروابط*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=MTNVXOQX*​


*http://ifile.it/puhefa/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​


*كتاب يخص تحليل الكونكريت ولدونه الكونكريت **Limit Analysis and**Concrete Plasticity** برابط ميديافاير *​






*First published in 1984, Limit Analysis and Concrete**Plasticity explains for advanced design engineers the principles of plasticity**theory and its application to the design of reinforced and prestressed concrete**structures, providing a thorough understanding of the subject, rather than**simply applying current design formulas. Updated and revised throughout, Limit**Analysis and Concrete Plasticity, Third Edition adds— Reinforcement design**formulas for three-dimensional stress fields that enable design of solid**structures (also suitable for implementation in computer-based lower bound**optimizations) Improved explanations of the crack sliding theory and new**solutions for beams with arbitrary curved shear cracks, continuous beams**, **lightly shear reinforced beams and beams with large axial compression More**accurate treatment of and solutions for beams with circular cross-section**Applications of crack sliding theory to punching shear problems New solutions**that illustrate the implication of initial cracking on load-carrying capacity of**disks Yield condition for the limiting case of isotropically cracked disk The**authors also devote an entirely new chapter to a recently developed theory of**rigid-plastic dynamics for seismic design of concrete structures. In comparison**with time-history analyses, the new theory is simpler to use and leads to large**material savings. With this chapter, plasticity design methods for both statical**and dynamical loads are now covered by the book**. **　*​





*رابط الميديافاير *​



*http://mediafire.com/?gfelhcezltb29ro*​



*روابط اخرى*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/5FVxCKy*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=KVILXHD1*​


*http://ifile.it/ol1awg/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​





*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​
​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Earthquake Engineering: New Research** برابط ميديافاير *​











*This book deals with earthquake**engineering including seismology, tsunamis, ground motion characteristics, soil**and foundation dynamics, wave propagation, probabilistic and deterministic**methods of dynamic analysis, experimental behaviour of structures, and methods**for earthquake resistant design and retrofit of structures that are germane to**practising engineers. It includes seismic code requirements and system**identification, as well as supplemental energy dissipation, base isolation, and**structural control emphasizing earthquake engineering**.*​





*رابط الميديافاير*​


*http://mediafire.com/?j181ol24v33iwse*


*كلمه السر*


*library.nu*​






*روابط اخرى*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/dxVUbxV*


*كلمه السر*


*library.nu*​








*http://megaupload.com/?d=19A2R8MF*


*كلمه السر *


*ebooksclub.org*​








*http://ifile.it/pcsa7n/ebooksclub.org__Earthquake_Engineering__New_Resear**ch.l_6tx0xj0xt.pdf*


*كلمه السر *​


*لاتوجد كلمه سر ههههههههههههه*​


كتاب : 

*Repair, Retrofit and Inspection of Building Exterior Wall Systems-ASTM**special technical publication*​




*Eighteen peer-reviewed papers address the complex issues of**design, construction, maintenance, evaluation, and repair of building exterior**wall systems, both old and new**.*


*Topics cover**:*


*• **Survey and assessment**techniques*


*• **Establishing the integrity of cladding systems and**components*


*• **Case studies of system deterioration and remediation*


*• **Serviceability issues*


*• **Seismic retrofit*


*• **Energy savings attributable to**fa?ade upgrades*


*• **Re-cladding of existing buildings**. *


*System types**addressed include facades comprised of vintage masonry, limestone, precast**concrete panels, thin stone, exposed cast-in-place concrete, aluminum framing**, **EIFS, and glass and metal walls**.*​


*SciTech Book News June 2009 Vol.33**, **No.2 ISSN 0196-6006 Review*


*This work contains papers from an October 2006**symposium on the*


*design, construction, and maintenance of building exterior**wall systems**,*


*grouped in sections on testing and evaluation techniques**, **rehabilitation*


*and detailing, case studies, and exterior insulation and**finish systems**.*


*Papers address diverse topics including survey and assessment**techniques*


*and sampling, establishing the integrity of cladding systems**and*


*components, case studies of system deterioration and remediation**, **serviceability*


*issues, seismic retrofit, energy savings, and re-cladding**of*


*existing buildings. Materials addressed include vintage masonry**, **limestone**,*


*precast concrete panels, thin stone, exposed cast-in-place**concrete**,*


*aluminum framing, and glass and metal**walls**.*​


**********s*


*Overview vii*


*TESTING AND EVALUATION**TECHNIQUES*


*Case History of the Use of Electronic Survey Techniques to Assess**Planar Distortions*


*in Building Façades—KEVIN S. COLL AND DAVID A. VANOCKER** 3*


*Qualitative Sampling of the Building Envelope for Water Leakage**—*


*LONNIE**L. HAUGHTON AND COLIN R. MURPHY 12*


*Applying C1601-06 ‘‘Standard Test Method**for Field Determination of Water*


*Penetration of Masonry Wall Surfaces in**Practice—GERALD A. DALRYMPLE*


*AND A. RHETT WHITLOCK 21*


*The Identification**of Corrosion-Related Damage from Cramp Anchors in a Limestone**-*


*Clad Building**Façade Using NDE Techniques—DAVID A. VANOCKER**,*


*ERIN M. JOHNSON, AND TRACY D**. **MARCOTTE 35*


*Snap, Crackle, Pop: Remediation of a Noisy Curtain Wall—MARK K**. **SCHMIDT*


*AND W. ROBERT HANNEN 47*


*Techniques for Predicting Cladding Design**Wind Pressures—MATTHEW BROWNE**,*


*PETER IRWIN, JASON GARBER, MICHAEL CICCI, JAN**DALE, AND RUSS PARNELL 55*


*INVESTIGATION, REHABILITATION AND DETAILING CASE**STUDIES*


*Erroneous Design Assumptions and Construction Defects in a Thin Stone**Façade*


*System—MARK K. SCHMIDT AND JILL H. MURPHY 69*


*Energy Savings**Resulting from Building Envelope Upgrades in Mid-Rise*


*Construction—A Case**Study—J. ERIC PETERSON AND WILLIAM H. BLODGETT 77*


*Delayed Ettringite**Formation (DEF) within Pre-cast Concrete Cladding Panels on a*


*Mid-Rise**Commercial Office Building: A Case Study—WARREN R. FRENCH*


*AND JOSHUA S**. **SCHROEDER 85*


*Sill Pan Flashing for Block-Frame Windows in Recessed Concrete**Openings*


*Case Studies—ROBERT BATEMAN 107*


*Envelope RemediationA Case Study**in Support of an Over-Cladding Approach**—*


*JARED B. LAWRENCE AND PAUL G**. **JOHNSON 121*


*Over-Cladding of Aluminum Framed Curtainwalls and Skylights—JON**M. BOYD 139*


*Façade Renovation of the Wexner Center for the Arts—SHAWN S**. **LI*


*AND NEIL MCCLELLAND 154*


*A Form to Follow Function: Recladding A**Regional Healthcare Facility*


*—**TAMMY D. FORNER 161*


*Repair of an Earthquake**Damaged Building Façade in Coordination with FEMA: A*


*Case Study Including**Stabilization, Evaluation, Historically Sensitive*


*Restoration, and Hazard**Mitigation—C. HENDRYX AND S. VLOTHO 173*


*EXTERIOR INSULATION AND FINISH**SYSTEMS EIFS*


*Design of Engineered Drainable Exterior Insulation and Finish**System (EIFS**)*


*Cladding—STEPHEN S. RUGGIERO AND ANNEMARIE L. RABAZZI** 197*


*Evaluation of Debonding of Lamina from Foam and Repairs to Exterior**Insulation and*


*Finish System Façade—LINDA MCGOWAN, SCOTT RILEY, JIM CONNOLLY**AND*


*WILLIAM SHALKOWSKI 213*


*Retrofitting Barrier Exterior Insulation and**Finish System: Methodology and*


*Performance Assessment—ERIC K. OLSON AND**JUDSON A. TAYLOR 229*


*Author Index 239*


*Subject Index 241*​



*رابط ميديافاير*​


*http://mediafire.com/?1dnlerool9totp9*​



*روابط اخرى*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/psTB7vX*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=STD7IZW0*​


*http://ifile.it/t9hsml/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*كلمه السر*​


*library.nu*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب رائع ونادر في تصميم البوابات الهيدروليكية **Design of**Hydraulic Gates*​












*This book is based on the**author's 35 years of experience as engineer of hydromechanical projects and**describes, in a simple and objective manner, the principal aspects of the**design, manufacture, erection and operation of hydraulic gates. Specific topics**are analyzed in depth such as the selection of the gate type, the limits of**their use, estimating their weight, the operative forces, the hoisting systems**, **the design of the structure and the support elements, the seals and the**hydrostatic and hydrodynamic forces acting on the gates. The constructive**aspects of very large or very deep gates are analyzed as well as the various**ways of heightening gates and dams to increase the reservoir volume. The use of**the most recent technological advances such as inflatable gates and fuse gates**is discussed. The methods recommended for structural design follow international**standards. The book can be used as a textbook and manual for the design of**gates. About 300 drawings and photographs, 70 tables, 90 references and 20**worked examples help the reader to understand the basic concepts and methods**presented. The SI system of units is used throughout**.*​




*Summary**: **Very usefull design handbook*


*Rating**: 5*​


*This book is a very**usefull tool for the design of gates. Explanations are clear et**detailled**.*​




*الروابط*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/Fns7RxA*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=BJIIUPD6*


*http://ifile.it/s7v24b/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​



*كتاب **Minimum Design Loads for Buildings And Other Structures** برابط ميديا فاير @ يحتاجه جميع المصممين *​





*revised Minimum Design Loads for Buildings and Other**Structures, ASCE/SEI 7-05 provides the complete text of the standard, including**all figures, tables, and equations with all of the advantages of an electronic**format: powerful text searches; download capability; multi-level bookmarks; and**easy navigation. The new ASCE Standard 7-05 Standard (including Supplement No.1**) **provides requirements for general structural design and includes means for**determining dead, live, soil, flood, wind, snow, rain, atmospheric ice, and**earthquake loads, and their combinations that are suitable for inclusion in**building codes and other documents. A detailed commentary containing explanatory**and supplementary information to assist users of ASCE 7-05 is included. This**ASCE 7-05 edition is a complete revision of ASCE 7-02. The new Standard includes**revised and significantly reorganized provisions for seismic design of**structures, as well as revisions in the provisions for determining live, flood**, **wind, snow, and atmospheric ice loads. The inclusion of Supplement No. 1 into**ASCE 7-05 ensures that there is full and complete coordination between the 2006**International Building Code and ASCE 7-05. The updates which comprised**Supplement No. 1 are seamlessly integrated into the 7-05 volume, and are not**available anywhere else. ASCE 7-05 is an integral part of the building codes of**the United States. The earthquake load provisions in ASCE 7-05 are substantially**adopted by reference in the 2006 International Building Code and the 2006 NFPA** 5000 **Building Construction and Safety Code. Numerous other provisions of all**other ASCE 7-05 sections are also adopted by reference by both model building**codes including the provisions for calculating wind loads and snow loads**. **Structural engineers, architects, and those engaged in preparing and**administering local building codes will find the structural load requirements**essential to their practice**.*​





*Summary**: **Well**Organized*


*Rating**: 5*


*Good book, easy to find what you're looking**for. Unfortunately this book is kind of useless is some respects since the**building code in the US follows the IBC**.*​



*Summary**: **Minimum**Design Loads for Buildings And Other Structures: SEI/ASCE 7-05 (ASCE Standard**No. 7-05) (ASCE Standard**) *


*Rating**: 4*


*It is very good book and in**very good physical condition. Paper quality is a kind of**okay**.*​



*Summary**: **Project Engineer*


*Rating**: 5*


*Excellent for what we needed on our project. Well organized to find**what you need*​



*رابط ميديا فاير *​


*http://mediafire.com/?xdpgffpsxsvb2ub*​


*روابط اخرى *​


*http://fileserve.com/file/pj7qXev*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=V13CJQ0S*​


*http://ifile.it/bkf9ov/ebooksclub.or...6tx0xj0x1t.pdf*​


*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*تصميم المباني الحديدية ضد الحرائق **Designing Steel**Structures for Fire Safety*​




*Structural design in fire conditions is conceptually**similar to structural design in normal temperature conditions, but often more**difficult because of internal forces induced by thermal expansion, strength**reduction due to elevated temperatures, much larger deflections, and numerous**other factors. Before making any design decisions it is essential to establish**clear objectives, and determine the severity of the design fire. The art and**science of designing structures for fire safety has grown considerably in recent**years, accompanied by the development of sophisticated codes of practice such as**the Eurocodes. The Eurocode documents now represent the best international**consensus on design rules for structures exposed to fires. Similarly, codes and**standards in US and rest of the world are being updated with rational design**provisions for evaluating fire resistance of structures. One such example is the**recent introduction of rational fire design approach in the latest edition of**American Institute of Steel Construction’s steel design**manual**.*​



*DESIGNING STEEL STRUCTURES FOR FIRE SAFETY provides guidance**for those wishing apply rational engineering methodologies for fire design of**steel structures. Codes alone do not provide enough information for structural**design, especially as they become more sophisticated and comprehensive. This**book provides background material and serves as a design guide for the user. It**should help the reader not familiar with the topic to make calculations of the**fire resistance of steel structures according to the Eurocodes or other code**provisions. The theoretical, technical or historical background is provided when**this helps the user to understand more clearly the calculation methodologies**, **while examples on simple elements and guidance showing how a complete structure**can be analyzed are included**.*​



*DESIGNING STEEL STRUCTURES FOR FIRE**SAFETY is a major new contribution to the wider understanding of structural**behavior in fires, and will be invaluable to professionals in civil engineering**and architecture, students or teachers in these disciplines, and building**officials and regulators in all regions of the world**.*​


*الروابط*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=W0H03TI8*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/jwRAdzG*​


*http://ifile.it/05oxzt/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​



*كتاب يخص الديمومه في الخرسانه **Binders for Durable**and Sustainable Concrete*​







*Modern hydraulic binders can be used effectively**with Portland cement and supplementary cementitious materials to produce durable**concrete. They also provide a means of recycling by-products from other**industries and of decreasing the emission of greenhouse gases**.*​


*The first**binders were discovered in ancient times when it was observed that new pozzolans**mixed with lime could harden under water; and in the middle of the nineteen**century the first artificial hydraulic binder, Portland cement, was discovered**. **By modifying the four basic oxides in the limestone and clay mix used in the**production of Portland cement it is possible to modify significantly the**practical properties of the clinker, and consequently the performance of the**fresh and hardened concrete in which it is used**.*​


*Chemical admixtures can**be used to disperse cement particles without the use of extra water, and so make**concrete which is highly resistant to penetration by aggressive agents and of**high durability and strength. Supplementary cementitious materials or fillers**can be mixed with Portland cement to produce modern hydraulic binders and**improve the ecological performance of concrete. The hydration process of a**modern hydraulic binder is becoming quite complex because it involves the**chemical reactivity of Portland cement clinker, of supplementary cementitious**materials and of different types of admixtures. This has already resulted in**great technological achievements such as high-performance concrete, self**leveling concrete, confined concrete, high-performance roller compacted**concrete, fiber reinforced concrete, and reactive powder**concrete**.*​





*الروابط*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=QT7FVFHO*​


*http://ifile.it/dbf7nx/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​



*كتاب **Worked Examples for the Design of Concrete Buildings*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=FCC3H7PR*

*http://ifile.it/ck5tyl/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​ 
*كلمه السر*​ 
*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Foundation Engineering Handbook 2 E** برابط ميديافاير *​





*A fully up-to-date, practical guide to foundation**engineering Revised to cover the 2009 International Building Code, Foundation**Engineering Handbook, Second Edition presents basic geotechnical field and**laboratory studies, such as subsurface exploration and laboratory testing of**soil, rock, and groundwater samples. The book then discusses the geotechnical**aspects of foundation engineering, including conditions commonly encountered by**design engineers--settlement, expansive soil, and slope stability. Details on**the performance or engineering evaluation of foundation construction and the**application of the 2009 International Building Code are included in this**valuable resource. FOUNDATION ENGINEERING HANDBOOK, SECOND EDITION COVERS**: **Subsurface exploration Laboratory testing Soil mechanics Shallow and deep**foundations Bearing capacity and settlement of foundations Foundations on**expansive soil Slope stability Retaining walls Foundation deterioration and**cracking Geotechnical earthquake engineering for soils, foundations, and**retaining walls Grading and other soil improvement methods Foundation**excavation, underpinning, and field load tests Geosynthetics and instrumentation** 2009 **International Building Code regulations for soils and**foundations*​



*رابط الميديافاير*​


*http://www.mediafire.com/?by42trrd5fredu5*​


*روابط اخرى *​


*http://fileserve.com/file/qpDydge*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=5TPBRICT*​


*http://ifile.it/h8r1dg/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​



*كتاب **Construction Management and Design of**Industrial Concrete and Steel Structures** برابط ميديافاير *​






*The recent worldwide boom in**industrial construction and the corresponding billions of dollars spent every**year in industrial, oil, gas, and petrochemical and power generation project**, **has created fierce competition for these projects. Strong management and**technical competence will bring your projects in on time and on budget. An**in-depth exploration of both these aspects and the resulting challenges**, **Construction Management and Design of Industrial Concrete and Steel Structures**provides a practical guide to the design of reinforced concrete and steel**structures and foundations in industrial projects. Renowned expert Mohamed A**. **El-Reedy covers the entire industrial construction process, from project**management to design and construction to sigh off and providing a maintenance**plan. Highlighting the differences between industrial construction and real**estate or residential construction, he examines every phase and every role, from**managerial to technical. He includes cases from industrial projects and covers**the international technical practices, codes, and standards used in steel or**concrete onshore or offshore projects. The book provides up-to-date**methodologies in structure analysis, geotechnical studies, and international**special codes and standards for industrial structures such as tanks, foundation**under towers, machines, and special structures in industrial projects. It also**examines the safety and economic benefits of developing a structure integrity**management system. When a project has a budget that seems as huge at the**structure itself, the client, engineering firm, and contractor must work**together to achieve success. Discussing the interface between these three main**partners, this book outlines strategies for checking the design and controlling**a project in all its phases**.*​







*رابط الميديافاير*​


*http://mediafire.com/?g11gqt2zprbbpkj*​



*روابط اخرى *​



*http://fileserve.com/file/jsqZvX7*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=9QQR6NDU*​


*http://ifile.it/ol3wrh/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر *​



*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب فشل الركام بالكونكريت **Failed Stone: Problems and Solutions**with Concrete and Masonry*​ 






*Concrete and stone seem made to last forever. But the**fact is they develop problems. It is not always as dramatic as the collapse of a**section of the roof of the Paris Charles de Gaulle airport in 2004. Gradual**changes also occur that may compromise the appearance and structural soundness**of buildings constructed with these materials. These changes can be created by**efflorescence, thermal stress, weathering, leakage and corrosion**. *​ 

*This book**explains how to avoid typical kinds of failure. With this in mind, it**systematically analyzes cases of damage in contemporary international**architecture. It also offers strategies for minimizing the risk of damage**. **Examples include such high-visibility structures as Finlandia Hall in Helsinki**, **Parco della Musica in Rome and Vontz Center for Molecular Studies in**Cincinnatti. In eight chapters, typical kinds of damage are explained and**illustrated with examples**.*​ 




*الروابط*​ 


*http://fileserve.com/file/S8YeqUm*​ 


*http://megaupload.com/?d=UK8B4WLZ*​ 


*http://ifile.it/fmxrkz/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​ 



*كلمه السر *​ 


*ebooksclub.org*​ 


*كتاب **Earthquake Engineering for Structural Design** برابط ميديافاير *​ 






*Developments in Earthquake Engineering have focussed**on the capacity and response of structures. They often overlook the importance**of seismological knowledge to earthquake-proofing of design. It is not enough**only to understand the anatomy of the structure, you must also appreciate the**nature of the likely earthquake. Seismic design, as detailed in this book, is**the bringing together of Earthquake Engineering and Engineering Seismology. It**focuses on the seismological aspects of design – analyzing various types of**earthquake and how they affect structures differently. Understanding the**distinction between these earthquake types and their different impacts on**buildings can make the difference between whether a building stands or falls, or**at least to how much it costs to repair. Covering the basis and basics of the**major international codes, this is the essential guide for professionals working**on structures in earthquake zones around the world**.*​ 




*رابط الميديافاير *​ 


*http://mediafire.com/?n339zn7p2hm8ow4*​ 


*روابط اخرى*​ 


*http://fileserve.com/file/ncp5UdJ*​ 


*http://megaupload.com/?d=7RHRB1J2*​ 


*http://ifile.it/yo24z8/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​ 



*كلمه السر *​ 


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Geotechnical Laboratory Measurements for Engineers*​





*A comprehensive guide to the most useful geotechnical**laboratory measurements*


*Cost effective, high quality testing of**geo-materials is possible if you understand the important factors and work with**nature wisely. Geotechnical Laboratory Measurements for Engineers guides**geotechnical engineers and students in conducting efficient testing without**sacrificing the quality of results**. *


*Useful as both a lab manual for students**and as a reference for the practicing geotechnical engineer, the book covers**thirty of the most common soil tests, referencing the ASTM standard procedures**while helping readers understand what the test is analyzing and how to interpret**the results**. *


*Features include**: *​

*Explanations of both the underlying theory of the tests and the**standard testing procedures*
*The most commonly-taught laboratory testing methods, plus**additional advanced tests*
*Unique discussions of electronic transducers and computer**controlled tests not commonly covered in similar texts*
*A support website at**www.wiley.com/college/germaine**with blank data sheets**you can use in recording the results of your tests as well as Microsoft Excel**® **spreadsheets containing raw data sets supporting the experiments*
*Regards**.*​




*الروابط*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/qNXuPkw*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=1FNHP6WB*​


*http://ifile.it/ygmb3z/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​



*كتاب **Unsaturated Soils: A fundamental**interpretation of soil behaviour** برابط ميديافاير *​






*An understanding of the mechanical properties of**unsaturated soils is crucial for geotechnical engineers worldwide, as well as to**those concerned with the interaction of structures with the ground. This book**deals principally with fine-grained clays and silts, or soils containing coarser**sand and gravel particles but with a significant percentage of fines. The study**of unsaturated soil is a practical subject, linking fundamental science to**nature. Soils in general are inherently variable and their behaviour is not easy**to analyse or predict, and unsaturated soils raise the complexity to a higher**level. Even amongst practicing engineers, there is often lack of awareness of**the intricacies of the subject. This book offers a perspective of unsaturated**soils based on recent research and demonstrates how this dovetails with the**general discipline of soil mechanics. Following an introduction to the basic**soil variables, the phases, the phase interactions and the relevance of soil**structure, an up-to-date review of laboratory testing techniques is presented**. **This includes suction measurement and control techniques in triaxial cell**testing. This is followed by an introduction to stress state variables, critical**state and theoretical models in unsaturated soils. A detailed description of the**thermodynamic principles as applied to multi-phase materials under equilibrium**conditions follows. These principles are then used to explore and develop a**fundamental theoretical basis for analysing unsaturated soils. Soil structure is**broken down into its component parts to develop equations describing the dual**stress regime. The critical state strength and compression characteristics of**unsaturated soils are examined and it is shown how the behaviour may be viewed**as a three-dimensional model in dimensionless stress-volume space. The analysis**is then extended to the work input into unsaturated soils and the development of**conjugate stress, volumetric and strain-increment variables. These are used to**examine the micromechanical behaviour of kaolin specimens subjected to triaxial**shear strength tests and lead to observations not detectable by other means**. **Unsaturated Soils: A fundamental interpretation of soil behaviour covers a**rapidly advancing area of study, research and engineering practice and offers a**deeper appreciation of the key characteristics of unsaturated soil. It provides**students and researchers with a framework for understanding soil behaviour and**demonstrates how to interpret experimental strength and compression data**. **provides engineers with a deeper appreciation of key characteristics of**unsaturated soils covers a rapidly advancing area of study, research and**engineering practice provides students and researchers a framework for**understanding soil behaviour shows how to interpret experimental data on**strength and compression the limited number of books on the subject are all out**of date*​



*رابط ميديافاير *​


*http://mediafire.com/?ac3yrr2t17sgm0h*​


*روابط اخرى*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/vgDZr3S*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=L0WQYKPV*​


*http://ifile.it/q9mg05/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​
​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Fracture Mechanics: An Introduction (Solid Mechanics and Its**Applications*​







*New developments in the applications of fracture**mechanics to engineering problems have taken place in the last years. Composite**materials have extensively been used in engineering problems. Quasi-brittle**materials including concrete, cement pastes, rock, soil, etc. all benefit from**these developments. Layered materials and especially thin film/substrate systems**are becoming important in small volume systems used in micro and**nanoelectromechancial systems (MEMS and NEMS). Nanostructured materials are**being introduced in our every day life. In all these problems fracture mechanics**plays a major role for the prediction of failure and safe design of materials**and structures. These new challenges motivated the author to proceed with the**second edition of the book. The second edition of the book contains four new**chapters in addition to the ten chapters of the first edition. The fourteen**chapters of the book cover the basic principles and traditional applications, as**well as the latest developments of fracture mechanics as applied to problems of**composite materials, thin films, nanoindentation and cementitious materials**. **Thus the book provides an introductory coverage of the traditional and**contemporary applications of fracture mechanics in problems of utmost**technological importance. With the addition of the four new chapters the book**presents a comprehensive treatment of fracture mechanics. It includes the basic**principles and traditional applications as well as the new frontiers of research**of fracture mechanics during the last three decades in topics of contemporary**importance, like composites, thin films**, **nanoindentation and cementitious**materials. The book contains fifty example problems and more than two hundred**unsolved problems. A "Solutions Manual" is available upon request for course**instructors from the author**.*​






*الروابط*


*http://fileserve.com/file/JxjjejU*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=M7D93LOS*​


*http://ifile.it/re3zys/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​


*كتاب **Advanced Foundation Engineering: Geotechnical Engineering** برابط ميديافاير *​






*Advanced Foundation Engineering is the second volume**in the series on geotechnical engineering, closely following A Textbook of Soil**Mechanics and Foundation Engineering written to meet the requirements of**undergraduate students. This volume covers various aspects of foundation**engineering, bringing together all the relevant advanced theories coherently. As**foundations have to be designed to simulate field conditions, it is imperative**that the consulting engineer must be conversant with all the theories that are**available as also the available approaches. This volume strives to meet most of**these requirements It also presents in detail author s own research work on**laterally loaded pile foundations to solve many of the problems confronted in**this field. The approach is direct and simple as compared to the complicated**methods proposed by others. This is an excellent text reference for the**postgraduate students, practising engineers, consultants, researchers and**professionals, in addition to serving as a valuable resource for the candidates**appearing in Graduate Aptitude Test for Engineers (GATE), UPSC and other**national selection entrance tests/examinations. 1 introduction. 2 shallow**foundaion 1,2,3,4, 3 deep foundation*​



*رابط الميديافاير*​


*http://mediafire.com/?j1n66rgv8xzqbyr*​


*روابط اخرى *​


*http://fileserve.com/file/SkJqa2b*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=RTR2BK4Z*​


*http://ifile.it/pj3f8e/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب رائع عن تصميم الكيبلات الخاصه بتثبيت الجسور **Cable Supported Bridges**: **Concept and Design 1st Ed*​






*Cable supported bridges in the form of suspension**bridges and cable-stayed bridges are distinguished by their ability to overcome**large spans. This book concentrates on the synthesis of cable supported bridges**covering both design and construction aspects. The analytical part covers simple**methods to quantify the different structural forms and allows a preliminary**optimization of the main structure. Completely revised and updated, this second**edition is justified by an accelerated pace of innovation within this field of**bridge technology. It includes the latest advancements in wind tunnel testing**and results of computer analyses. Numerous halftones and figures supplement the**text**.*​




*Summary**: **amazing*


*Rating**: 5*


*I found what**I wanted to know in bridges and cables I realy recomended to people who need**discover the interaction and funcionality between superstructures and suspension**and cables stayed sistems**.*​



*Summary**: **Good**reference*


*Rating**: 4*


*This is a good reference for cable-supported**bridges. It should be in the library of anyone designing or evaluating**cable-supported bridges**. *​


*There are a few points I wish the author had**addressed, such as a discussion of safety factors in main cables, durability of**main cables as related to corrosion and wire breakage (there is a brief**discussion of corrosion), and the role of cable bands in mitigating the effect**of wire breakage**.*​



*Summary**: **Very helpful**!!!*


*Rating**: 5*


*I found this book cery useful, it is well organized and if you read it**very carefully it is easy to understand. The equations presented to obtain**preliminary dimensions are very useful and wuite accurate. Also provides the**concepts to design the cables and verify the design of them. It also has a few**basic examples and graphics that help in the understandig of the theory**. *​


*This book basically it is based in the design of the cables, how and why**they work in the bridges. If you are looking to understand the concept of cable**supported bridges and get the basic equations and recomendations for its design**this is the book. However if you want a recipie for designing this kind of**bridges and don't knowing why or how it works, good luck**. *​





*Summary**: **The most complete book on cable supported**bridges*


*Rating**: 5*


*If you work with cable-stay bridges or suspension**bridges, this is the reference!. All the issues you'll find in your work are in**the book . Prof. Gimsing is very clear and concise. Worth every buck you**paid**!*​



*Summary**: **FIVE STARS*


*Rating**: 5*


*This is an**awesome book on cable supported bridges. Even the most recently built bridges**can be found in this book**.*​






*الروابط*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=SJDQ76BC*​


*http://ifile.it/be5qcv/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​



*كتاب رائع في الطرق **The Handbook of Highway Engineering** برابط ميديافاير *​






*Beginning with financing, access management**, **environmental impacts, road safety, and noise, this book explores the expanded**responsibilities of the modern highway engineer as well as the increasing trend**toward privatization of project development and financing. The next section**considers technical issues in highway and pavement engineering, including**materials, new mechanistic-empirical design approaches, new closed-form**solutions for backcalculation, and deflection and stress computation in**multi-slab systems. Rounding out the discussion, the final section examines**construction, management, performance evaluation including nondestructive**testing, and a chapter devoted to highway asset management**.*​




*رابط الميديافاير*​


*http://mediafire.com/?84tad1n8w7umggq*​


*روابط اخرى*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/VBaqNjk*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=HT8A5PJ5*​


*http://ifile.it/8ucfsq/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب يخص اعاده تدوير مواد البناء **Recycling**Construction** & **Demolition Waste: A LEED-Based Toolkit (Gr*​






*A Complete Reference on Construction Waste Recycling*​

*This**GreenSource guide offers comprehensive information on how to recycle as much as** 95 **percent of new construction and demolition waste, reuse existing materials**, **and comply with U.S. Green Building Council (USGBC) LEED waste management**guidelines**.*


*Recycling Construction** & **Demolition Waste provides the**strategies and tools you need to develop and implement a successful jobsite**waste management plan. This practical resource also covers other programs that**promote sustainable construction, such as the International Code Council's**ICC-ES program, the National Association of Homebuilders (NAHB) Green Building**Program, the Green Building Initiative Green Globes Program, BREEAM, and**more**.*​




*FIND OUT HOW TO**: *​

*Manage construction and demolition waste on the jobsite*
*Set up an efficient jobsite recycling center*
*Recycle new construction waste*
*Conduct an on-site audit to assess demolition waste*
*Reuse existing materials, including asphalt, brick, concrete**, **insulation, structural steel, wood, glass, and more*
*Develop a comprehensive waste management plan*
*Comply with LEED standards to earn waste management credits*
*Get details on other green certification and code programs*
*Document waste management compliance*
*Include appropriate specifications in construction documents*
*Market your jobsite recycling program*
*Downloadable forms, templates, spreadsheets, and checklists**available at**www.mhprofessional.com/rcadw**.*​









*الروابط*​




*http://megaupload.com/?d=IG0OTVCC*​




*http://ifile.it/sib5jn/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​




*كلمه السر *​




*ebooksclub.org*​



*كتاب **Designers' Guide to EN 1994-2: Eurocode 4: Design of composite steel and**concrete structures*​







*This series of Designers Guides to the Eurocodes**provides comprehensive guidance in the form of design aids, indications for the**most convenient design procedures and worked examples. The books also include**background information to aid the designer in understanding the reasoning behind**and the objectives of the codes. All of the individual guides work in**conjunction with the Designers Guide to EN1990 Eurocode: Basis of Structural**Design.All aspects of composite steel and concrete structure design are covered**in Designers Guide to EN 1994 2: Eurocode 4: Design of composite steel and**concrete structures. Par 2: General rules and rules for**bridges**.*​




*الروابط*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/EFnaAcD*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=ZO00LWNJ*​


*http://ifile.it/uczeo5/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​

​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب رائع في تصميم الكيبلات الخاصه الجسور المعلقه وتثبيتها **Stress Ribbon and**Cable-Supported Pedestr*​





*'**Stress-ribbon bridges' is the term used to describe**structures formed by a very slender concrete deck in the shape of a catenary**. **They can be designed with one or more spans and are characterized by successive**and complementary smooth curves. These curves blend into the natural environment**and their forms, the most simple and basic of structural solutions, clearly**articulate the flow of internal forces which can be erected without undue**pressure on the environment. "Stress Ribbon and Cable-supported Pedestrian**Bridges" looks at how slender concrete decks are used in the design of**suspension and cable stayed structures.It looks at their characteristic feature**; **their rigidity, which is mainly given by the tension stiffness of prestressed**concrete decking, so much so that movement caused by pedestrians or wind does**not register as discomfort by users. Starting with a brief history the title**describes structural types, addresses general design criteria, current**technology, static and dynamic analysis and discusses the results of the static**and dynamic loading tests. Illustrated throughout, "Stress Ribbon and**Cable-Supported Pedestrian Bridges" provides examples of outstanding structures**, **which have been recently completed. This book will be of value to practicing**engineers who wish to understand the premises upon which the rules are based and**researchers who wish to develop the subject further and students who wish to**delve into the background behind the current loading rules**. *​




*الروابط*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/uQzRMMa*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=JMLPJ49D*​


*http://ifile.it/4wfcgp/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​




*كتاب منشآت الالمنيوم **Aluminum Structures: A Guide to Their Specifications and**Design*​






*The book is a success in providing a comprehensive**introduction to the use of aluminum structures . . . contains lots of useful**information**."*


*—**Materials** & **Manufacturing Processes*


*"**A must for**the aluminum engineer. The authors are to be commended for their painstaking**work**."*


*—**Light Metal Age*


*Technical guidance and inspiration for**designing aluminum structures*


*Aluminum Structures, Second**Edition**demonstrates how strong, lightweight, corrosion-resistant**aluminum opens up a whole new world of design possibilities for engineering and**architecture professionals. Keyed to the revised**Specification for Aluminum**Structures**of the 2000 edition of the**Aluminum Design Manual**, **it**provides quick look-up tables for design calculations; examples of recently**built aluminum structures-from buildings to bridges; and a comparison of**aluminum to other structural materials, particularly steel. Topics covered**include**:*​

*Structural properties of aluminum alloys*
*Aluminum structural design for beams, columns, and tension**members*
*Extruding and other fabrication techniques*
*Welding and mechanical connections*
*Aluminum structural systems, including space frames, composite**members, and plate structures*
*Inspection and testing*
*Load and resistance factor design*
*Recent developments in aluminum structures*
 



*Date**: 2007-03-18 **Rating**: 5*


*Review**:*


*Great ADM companion book for structural**engineers*


*This is a great book to use with the Aluminum Design**Manual**.*​



*Date**: 2001-10-27 **Rating**: 5*


*Review**:*


*Aluminum Structures: A Guide to Their Specifications**and Des*


*An excellent, practically oriented primer on aluminum structural**design**.*​



*Date**: 1999-03-20 **Rating**: 5*


*Review**:*


*how much concerned about "architetural" alum**. **structure**?*


*hi. I AM AN ALUMINUM CURTAINWALL ENGINEER IN SOUTH KOREA. I**NEED TO MUCH INFORMATION FOR ALUM. MULLION OR OTHER ALUM. STRUCTURE. ALSO, I**WANT TO SUMMARY OR *******S FOR THIS BOOK. ------------------- ... I AM NOT GOOD**AT ENGLISH. PLEASE, SEND ME MY INQUIRY FOR THIS**BOOK**.*​




*الروابط*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/pJfhuPR*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=1YBKDI8R*​


*http://ifile.it/oibd6j/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​

​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب في الركام خفيف الوزن **Lightweight Aggregate Concrete*​





*Summary: Valuable book for Materials**Specialists*


*Rating**: 4*​


*This is a comprehensive book that**considers all aspects of lightweight aggregates and lightweight**aggregate*


*concrete. The authors begin with a brief overview of the historical**use of lightweight aggregate concrete, both naturally occurring and artificial**, **from ancient times to the present. This is followed by a summary of production**facilities around the world, giving an indication of the amount of material**produced per annum (although some of the figures are out of date). The various**methods of manufacturing lightweight aggregates are covered in great detail**; **some processes are described in general terms while others are specifically**related to particular products. The procedure for designing lightweight**aggregate concrete mixes (both light-weight fines and with natural fines) is**out-lined, although the actual proportions will obviously be a function of the**specific materials used. Two chapters deal with the microstructure of**lightweight aggregate concrete and the significant physical characteristics**, **such as shrinkage and creep. Subsequent chapters cover the important topics**related to in-service behaviour of light-weight aggregate concrete. The first**covers key areas of durability, such as alkali-aggregate reaction, carbonation**, **corrosion and chloride penetration. The authors deal extensively with these**topics, giving data from both laboratory testing and field surveys. The**information should help to dispel the common misconception that lightweight**aggregate concrete is not as durable as `normal' concrete. A chapter is devoted**to the important aspect of fire resistance, both of standard grades of concretes**and high-strength/high-performance concretes. The final in-service behaviour**topic considered is freeze-thaw resistance. The book concludes with a brief**overview of applications of lightweight aggregate concrete in New Zealand**, **Scandinavia and the UK**. *


*No mention is made of applications in North America**, **a curious omission in a book published in the USA. The main limitation of the**book is that it concentrates on the properties of light-weight aggregates and of**lightweight aggregate concrete. It pays little attention to the practicalities**of the use of the material. Production, transportation, placing and finishing**are covered in a very short chapter. Advantages and disadvantages are covered in**only three pages, with a further three presenting a simplistic approach to the**possible economies. In summary, this is a valuable book for materials**specialists, but would probably be of little use to practicing**engineers**.*


*John Clarke*


*The Concrete Society*​



*Summary**: **Fills a gap in our collection**.*


*Rating**: 4*​


*As a librarian, I**always like to see good indexes, extensive references, clearly-written text, and**sturdy paper/binding, which this has. It will also fill a gap in the**literature**.*


*---**Manager, Library** & **Information Services*


*Portland**Cement Association*​




*الروابط*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/THs7FKY*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=7ALW6GXG*​


*http://ifile.it/2lodec/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​


*كتاب يخص الحصى والحجر الجيري **Lime and Limestone**: **Chemistry and Technology, Production and Uses*​







*'**Lime and Limestone' is a comprehensive and**up-to-date presentation of the main scientific and technological aspects of the**quarrying, processing, calcining and slaking of lime and limestone products. It**places emphasis on how the processes are designed to ensure that the products**meet market requirements and comply with customer specifications**.*​


*It**describes authoritatively, and in detail, the current uses in the many market**segments, including**:*


*- **iron, steel and other metals**,*


*- **building**, **construction and cement**,*


*- **water, sewage and environmental protection**,*


*- **chemicals, agriculture and foodstuffs**.*


*It also addresses topical issues such**as: environmental protection measures**within the industry, toxicology**, **occupational health, storage, transportation, economic aspects, sampling**, **testing and analysis**. *​


*The book maintains a good balance between**scientific information - of use to technologists - and more general information** - **of value to production and commercial personnel, both within the lime and**limestone industries and in the many industries that they**serve**.*​




*الروابط*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=0GPS4Z5B*​


*http://ifile.it/ca24uq/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Concrete (2nd Edition*​





*Much progress has been made in many areas of concrete**technology since the publication of the first edition of Concrete. For those**familiar with the first edition, very little has been removed, while the**chapters on cements, aggregates, chemical admixtures, concrete construction**practices, and durability have undergone major revision. In addition, the text**now contains new, separate chapters on *mineral admixtures *high-strength**concrete *cement-polymer composites *fiber-reinforced concrete As in the first**edition, the authors present a unified view of concrete behavior based on basic**principles. The material on workability of concrete is prefaced by a general**discussion of the principle of rheology; mechanical properties are discussed**from the point of view of concrete as a multiphase material; and the underlying**chemistry of hydration and microstructure of hardened cement paste are**emphasized. The result is a cohesive presentation of practical applications**supported by detailed background information, which serves both the**undergraduate and the practicing professional**engineer**.*​




*Summary**: **Concrete*


*Rating**: 5*​


*This book provides a good introduction to deeper understanding of**concrete. Good figures**.*​



*Summary**: **Concrete, and why we love**it*


*Rating**: 2*​


*This is not the finest text available on concrete**. **Neville's book is much better. This is pretty much concrete-light (not to be**confused with light-weight concrete.) Mindess and Young explain a few key**aspects of concrete without all that much detail. If you want a basic**introduction to concrete, this is fine. But if you're at the point where you're**buying a book on concrete, you probably want more than the simple basics**. **Neville's book (aka the Concrete Bible) gives you much more information. If**you're going to spend [...]on a book on concrete, spend [...] and get a better**one**.*​






*الروابط*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/Nr876F7*​



*http://megaupload.com/?d=O85W0XUV*​



*http://ifile.it/72ibr8/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​

 كتاب :

*Dictionary of Ceramics: Pottery, Glass, Vitreous Enamels**, **Refractories, Clay Building Materials, Cem*​





*When I joined BCRA (as it was then known) to work for Dr A.E. Dodd, the second edition of this dictionary was well in hand. As a newly-qualified physicist, I contributed a few specialised entries. Nearly 30 years later, many more are required. The dictionary has been considerably expanded to take account of new developments in engineering ceramics, electroceramics; of new processes in whitewares; of new machinery and new test methods; of the impact of environmental legislation. The same broad scope has been adopted and coverage of glass, vitreous enamel and cement industries widened. It has seemed wise, in an industry which has moved much further to being science-based rather than craft-based, to include some terminology in relevant areas of basic science: in particular crystal structure, fracture mechanics and sintering. Here, and for some advanced ceramics produced in a wide variety of forms, some longer entries have been introduced to avoid extensive use of cross-references and to provide a coherent understanding of closely-related materials and processes.*

*Abbreviations have become something of a disease. Those in general use have been listed in their appropriate alphabetical positions, but where authors substitute (unrecognized and sometimes unrecognizable) initials for well-known processes as a shorthand, the obscurity resulting from carrying them over unexplained to another context cannot be clarified even by a multitude of dictionary entries. Such have been omitted.*

*About 2000 new terms have been added. Though some existing terms have been modified to take account of changed emphases (roller hearth kilns are not the rarities of 30 years ago), very few have been removed. This is a twofold tribute to Dodd's original work. His definitions, concentrating on the essence of the meaning, have stood the test of time, even when the words now have much broader application in details. Where words have become obsolete, it has been thought worthwhile to preserve his accurate and authoritative definitions for historical record. My thanks are due to The Institute of Materials for giving me the opportunity to revive Dodd's Dictionary; to Mrs Dodd for permission to use the original copyright material; to Dr R.C.P. Cubbon, then Deputy Chief Executive of British Ceramic Research Ltd, for allowing me to use the Company's library - without which this revision would have been impossible; to the staff of the Information Department there, past and present, who have all shared in gathering the information on which this book is based; and finally, to all my other ex-colleagues and friends in the industry, whose continued penchant for asking awkward questions has been the driving force and reason for that collection. D. Murfin Madeley, 1994*

********s:*
*Front Cover*
*Title Page*
*Copyright*
*Dedication*
*Preface to the Third Edition*
********s*
*Dictionary*
*Appendix A: The Definition of 'Ceramics'*
*Appendix B: Other Sources of Information*
*Appendix C: Hardness of materials*
*Appendix D: Nominal Temperature (0C) Equivalents of Pyrometric Cones*
*Appendix E: Comparison Table for Sieve Sizes*



*الروابط*

*http://fileserve.com/file/ZPE3DC2*

*http://megaupload.com/?d=PGCPFTWW*

*http://ifile.it/4qfcgs/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*

*كلمه السر*

*ebooksclub.org*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب خاص بالخلطات الاسفلتية **Performance Tests for Hot Mix Asphalt*​





*Thirteen peer-reviewed papers provide the latest**international and state agency research on the use of performance tests for HMA**mixture design and field control**. *


*The papers are arranged in four groups**designed to aid the reader in locating papers of interest and to compare and**contrast the range of work and opinions presented**: *


*Mixture Simulative**Performance Tests**—**relates to the practical use of some simulative**loaded-wheel testers used in identifying rut-prone HMA mixtures**. *


*Mechanistic Test for Quality Control**—**includes papers in that the**mechanistic tests were used in field Quality Control of HMA mixtures**. *


*Mechanistic Tests for Mixture Design**—**contains several papers relating**to the need for mechanistic tests in HMA mixture design**. *


*Application of**New Mechanistic Test Methods in HMA Mixture Performance Evaluation**—**focuses**on the use of newly developed mechanistic test methods, which have potentials to**be used in HMA mixture performance evaluation**.*​


*Table of** *********s*​


*Overview*​


*An Overview of Fundamental and Simulative**Performance Tests for Hot Mix Asphalt*


*Zhang J., Brown E., Kandhal P., West**R**.*​


*Utilization of an Asphalt Pavement Analyzer for Hot Mix Asphalt**Laboratory Mix Design*


*Williams R., Hill D., Rottermond M**.*​


*Simulative**Performance Test for Hot Mix Asphalt Using Asphalt Pavement Analyzer*


*Kandhal**P., Cooley L**.*​


*Laboratory Investigation of HMA Performance Using Hamburg**Wheel Tracking and DSR Torsional Creep Tests*


*Reinke G., Glidden S., Herlitzka**D., Jorgenson J**.*​


*Use of HMA Stiffness Results as a Referee Test in**Indiana*


*McDaniel R., Gallivan V., Huber G., Andrewski D., Miller**M**.*​


*Mechanistic Quality Management of Hot Mix Asphalt Layers with Seismic**Methods*


*Nazarian S., Tandon V., Yuan D**.*​


*Field Validation of Superpave**Shear Test on NCAT Test Track*


*Zhang J., Xie H., Kandhal P., Powell**R**.*​


*C-φ Characterization Model for Design of Asphalt Mixtures and Asphalt**Pavements*


*Fwa T., Tan S**.*​


*Fracture Resistance Characterization of**Superpave Mixtures Using the Semi-Circular Bending Test*


*Wu Z., Mohammad L**., **Wang L., Mull M**.*​


*Dynamic Modulus Testing of Thin Pavement**Cores*


*Pellinen T., Xiao S., Raval S**.*​


*Identification of a Physical**Model to Evaluate Rutting Performance of Asphalt Mixtures*


*Drakos C., Roque**R., Birgisson B., Novak M**.*​


*Obtaining Creep Compliance Parameters**Accurately from Static or Cyclic Creep Tests*


*Kim J., Roque R., Birgisson**B**.*​


*Characterization of Asphalt Concrete by Multi-Stage True Triaxial**Testing*


*Wang L., Hoyos L., Mohammad L., Abadie**C**.*​




*الروابط*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/vVDcqVq*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=OGVEXFZ8*​


*http://ifile.it/3zug8o/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Unified Theory of Concrete Structures*​




*Unified Theory of Concrete Structures develops an integrated**theory that encompasses the various stress states experienced by both RC** & **PC structures under the various loading conditions of bending, axial load, shear**and torsion. Upon synthesis, the new rational theories replace the many**empirical formulas currently in use for shear, torsion and membrane**stress**.*


*The unified theory is divided into six model components: a) the**struts-and-ties model, b) the equilibrium (plasticity) truss model, c) the**Bernoulli compatibility truss model, d) the Mohr compatibility truss model, e**) **the softened truss model, and f) the softened membrane model. Hsu presents the**six models as rational tools for the solution of the four basic types of stress**, **focusing on the significance of their intrinsic consistencies and their**inter-relationships. Because of its inherent rationality, this unified theory of**reinforced concrete can serve as the basis for the formulation of a universal**and international design code**.*​

*Includes an appendix and accompanying website hosting the**authors’ finite element program SCS along with instructions and examples*
*Offers comprehensive coverage of ******* ranging from**fundamentals of flexure, shear and torsion all the way to non-linear finite**element analysis and design of wall-type structures under earthquake loading**. *
*Authored by world-leading experts on torsion and shear*
 




*الروابط*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/QGQbVmY*​


*http://ifile.it/pln1ga/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​
​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب رائع يخص احمال الرياح على المنشآت **Wind Loads on Structures*​







*Wind loads have to be taken into account when**designing civil engineering structures. The wind load on structures can be**systematised by means of the wind load chain: wind climate (global wind**), **terrain (wind at low height), aerodynamic response (wind flow to pressure**), **mechanical response (wind pressure to structural response) and design criteria**. **Starting with an introduction of the wind load chain, the book moves on to**meteorological considerations, atmospheric boundary layer, static wind load**, **dynamic wind load and scaling laws used in wind-tunnel tests. The dynamic wind**load covers vibrations induced by wind turbulence, vortex shedding, flutter and**galloping. The book gives a comprehensive treatment of wind effects on**structures and it will be useful for consulting engineers designing**wind-sensitive structures. It will also be valuable for students of civil**engineering as textbook or background material. It derives the theoretical**background of wind loaded structures and gives practical applications for a**large variety of structures, such as low rise static structures, buildings**, **chimneys and cable-supported bridges. The European Prestandard on Wind Actions**, **ENV 1991-2-4, is used throughout the book as a code**reference**.*​






*الروابط*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/ueCJF4z*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=D8Q50E3R*​


*http://ifile.it/20fs1v/ebooksclub.or...6tx0xj0x1t.pdf*​


*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب ديناميكية المنشآت البحرية **Dynamics of Offshore Structures** برابط ميديا فاير *​






*Unique, cutting-edge material on structural dynamics and**natural forces for offshore structures Using the latest advances in theory and**practice, Dynamics of Offshore Structures, Second Edition is extensively revised**to cover all aspects of the physical forces, structural modeling, and**mathematical methods necessary to effectively analyze the dynamic behavior of**offshore structures. Both closed-form solutions and the Mathematica(r) software**package are used in many of the up-to-date example problems to compute the**deterministic and stochastic structural responses for such offshore structures**as buoys; moored ships; and fixed-bottom, cable-stayed, and gravity-type**platforms. Throughout the book, consideration is given to the many assumptions**involved in formulating a structural model and to the natural forces encountered**in the offshore environment. These analyses focus on plane motions of elastic**structures with linear and nonlinear restraints, as well as motions induced by**the forces of currents, winds, earthquakes, and waves, including the latest**theories and information on wave mechanics. Topics addressed include multidegree**of freedom linear structures, continuous system analysis (including the motion**of cables and pipelines), submerged pile design, structural modal damping**, **fluid-structure-soil interactions, and single degree of freedom structural**models that, together with plane wave loading theories, lead to deterministic or**time history predictions of structural responses. These analyses are extended to**statistical descriptions of both wave loading and structural motion. Dynamics of**Offshore Structures, Second Edition is a valuable text for students in civil and**mechanical engineering programs and an indispensable resource for structural**, **geotechnical, and construction engineers working with offshore**projects**.*​




*رابط الميديافاير*​


*http://mediafire.com/?gld8sdhdp238r2i*​


*روابط اخرى *​


*http://fileserve.com/file/4vDJ7YN*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=Y8S5HDSH*​


*http://ifile.it/hs2dl1/ebooksclub.or...6tx0xj0x1t.pdf*​


*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب تقليل تأثيرخطرالــ **Risk Reduction of Earthquake*​





*Encompassing theory and field experience, this book**covers all the main subject areas in earthquake risk reduction, ranging from**geology, seismology, structural and soil dynamics to hazard and risk assessment**, **risk management and planning, engineering and the architectural design of new**structures and equipment**. *


*Earthquake Risk Reduction*​

*outlines individual national weaknesses that contribute to**earthquake risk to people and property**; *
*calculates the seismic response of soils and structures, using**the structural continuum 'Subsoil - Substructure - Superstructure** - **Non-structure**'; *
*evaluates the effectiveness of given designs and construction**procedures for reducing casualties and financial losses**; *
*provides guidance on the key issue of choice of structural form**; *
*presents earthquake resistant designs methods for the four main**structural materials - steel, concrete, reinforced masonry and timber - as well**as for services equipment, plant and non-structural architectural components**; *
*contains a chapter devoted to problems involved in improving** (**retrofitting) the existing built environment**. *
*Compiled from the author's extensive professional experience in**earthquake engineering, this key text provides an excellent treatment of the**complex multidisciplinary process of earthquake risk reduction. This book will**prove an invaluable reference and guiding tool to practicing civil and**structural engineers and architects, researchers and postgraduate students in**seismology, local governments and risk management**officials**.*​





*الروابط*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=1J7LI5EL*​


*http://ifile.it/n0ul1o/ebooksclub.or...6tx0xj0x1t.pdf*​



*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​
​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Structural Vibration, Analysis and Damping*​






*This book intended to give engineers**, **designers**and students of engineering to first degree level**a thorough understanding of the principles involved in the analysis of**structural vibration and to provide a sound theoretical basis for further**study**.*​


*Description*


*Many structures suffer from**unwanted vibrations and, although careful analysis at the design stage can**minimise these, the vibration levels of many structures are excessive. In this**book the entire range of methods of control, both by damping and by excitation**, **is described in a single volume. Clear and concise descriptions are given of the**techniques for mathematically modelling real structures so that the equations**which describe the motion of such structures can be derived. This approach leads**to a comprehensive discussion of the analysis of typical models of vibrating**structures excited by a range of periodic and random inputs. Careful**consideration is also given to the sources of excitation, both internal and**external, and the effects of isolation and transmissability. A major part of the**book is devoted to damping of structures and many sources of damping are**considered, as are the ways of changing damping using both active and passive**methods. The numerous worked examples liberally distributed throughout the text**, **amplify and clarify the theoretical analysis presented. Particular attention is**paid to the meaning and interpretation of results, further enhancing the scope**and**applications**of analysis. Over 80 problems are**included with answers and worked solutions to most. This book provides**engineering students, designers and**professional**engineers**with a detailed insight into the principles**involved in the analysis and damping of structural vibration while presenting a**sound theoretical basis for further study**.*​


*Audience*


*Second and third**year civil, mechanical and aeronautical**undergraduates**and professional engineers**.*​


**********s*


*Introduction - The causes and**effects of structural vibration * The reduction of structural vibration * The**analysis of structural vibration * Outline of the text * The Vibration of**structures having one degree of freedom - Free undamped vibration * Free damped**vibration * Forced vibration * The vibration of structures with more than one**degree of freedom - The vibration of structures with two degrees of freedom** * **The vibration of structures with more than two degrees of freedom * Modal**analysis techniques * The vibration of continuous structures - Longitudinal**vibration of a thin**uniform**beam * Transverse**vibration of a thin uniform beam * The analysis of continuous structures by**Rayleigh's**energy**method * Transverse vibration of**thin uniform plates * The finite element method * The vibration of beams**fabricated from more than one material * Damping in Structures - Sources of**vibration excitation and isolation * Vibration isolation * Structural vibration**limits * Structural damage * Effects of damping on vibration response of**structures * The measurement of structural damping * Sources of damping * Active**damping**systems** * **Energy dissipation in non-linear**structures * Problems * Answers and worked solutions** * **Index**.*​







*الروابط*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=84H59I5C*​


*http://ifile.it/sep69x/ebooksclub.or...6tx0xj0x1t.pdf*​


*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب نادر من كتب الهندسة المدنية في تخطيط وتصميم المطارات **Planning and Design**of Airports*​





*Fully updated to reflect the significant changes that**have occurred in the aviation industry, the new edition of this classic text**offers definitive guidance on every aspect of planning, design, engineering, and**renovating airports and terminals. Planning and Design of Airports, Fifth**Edition, includes complete coverage of the latest aircraft and air traffic**management technologies, passenger processing technologies, computer-based**analytical and design models, new guidelines for estimating required runway**lengths and pavement thicknesses, current Federal Aviation Administration (FAA**) **and International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO) standards, and**more**.*


*Widely recognized as the field's standard text, this time-tested**, **expertly written reference is the best and most trusted source of information on**current practice, techniques, and innovations in airport planning and**design**.*


*COVERAGE INCLUDES**:*​

*Designing facilities to accommodate a wide variety of aircraft*
*Air traffic management*
*Airport planning studies*
*Forecasting for future demands on airport system components*
*Geometric design of the airfield*
*Structural design of airport pavements*
*Airport lighting, marking, and signage*
*Planning and design of the terminal area*
*Airport security planning*
*Airport airside capacity and delay*
*Finance strategies, including grants, bonds, and private**investment*
*Environmental planning*
*Heliports*
*الروابط*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=LT8K2LGZ*​


*http://ifile.it/woybpk/ebooksclub.or...6tx0xj0x1t.pdf*​



*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​





*كتاب **Geotechnical**Engineering Calculations and Rules-of-Thumb*​




*Product Description**: *​


*Geotechnical Engineering**Calculations Manual offers geotechnical, civil and structural engineers a**concise, easy-to-understand approach the formulas and calculation methods used**in of soil and geotechnical engineering. A one stop guide to the foundation**design, pile foundation design, earth retaining structures, soil stabilization**techniques and computer software, this book places calculations for almost all**aspects of geotechnical engineering at your finger tips. In this book, theories**is explained in a nutshell and then the calculation is presented and solved in**an illustrated, step-by-step fashion. All calculations are provided in both fps**and SI units. The manual includes topics such as shallow foundations, deep**foundations, earth retaining structures, rock mechanics and tunnelling. In this**book, the author's done all the heavy number-crunching for you, so you get**instant, ready-to-apply data on activities such as: hard ground tunnelling, soft**ground tunnelling, reinforced earth retaining walls, geotechnical aspects of**wetland mitigation and geotechnical aspects of landfill design**. *​


*. **Easy-to-understand approach the formulas and calculations*


*. **Covers**calculations for foundation,earthworks and/or pavement subgrades*


*. **Provides**common codes for working with computer software*


*. **All calculations are**provided in both US and SI units*​




*Summary**: **Great practical**knowledge book*


*Rating**: 5*​


*Geo-techical Engineer must not miss**this book. Written in a simple language. Keep it**up**.*​



*الروابط*​


*http://ifile.it/5z014e/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/3BqFwC9*​


*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​
​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب رائع في تحليل وتصميم البايلات يحتوي على مسائل وتمارين **Pile Design and**Construction Practice*​

​ 


*This well-established and internationally recognized**reference is an essential handbook for geotechnical engineers and engineering**geologists responsible for designing and constructing piled foundations for**building and civil engineering structures. Michael Tomlinson and John Woodward**explain the general principles and practice of piling and give a detailed review**of the types of pile, piling equipment and methods which are currently used.This**also provides students with more comprehensive information on the subject than**is generally available in a civil engineering degree course. Chapters on pile**design include calculating the resistance of piles to compressive loads, pile**groups under compressive loading, piled foundations for resisting uplift and**lateral loading and the structural design of piles and pile groups. Piling for**marine structures, miscellaneous piling problems (including machinery**foundations, underpinning, mining subsidence areas, piling contracts and frozen**ground), durability of piled foundations, ground investigations, piling**contracts and pile testing are also covered.The fifth edition of this**well-established book introduces the 2005 version of Eurocode7, Geotechnical**Design, and covers other relevant Eurocodes. It also covers BS 8004 and refers**to BS 6349 on maritime structures, and new forms of civil engineering contracts**suitable for piling projects are discussed. Highly illustrated, this book**includes numerous worked examples to the codes, many of which are based on**actual problems encountered**.*




*Summary**: **my think on this**book*
*Rating**: 5*​ 
*this book has many good information on the rock**bearing,lateral pressure problem of the pile. specially In my case, chapter 6**was very helpful to over come the unbalanced surcharge problem at the silo**foundation**.*​ 
*الروابط*​ 
*http://megaupload.com/?d=MD8N41QS*​ 
*http://ifile.it/u24vpj/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​ 

*كلمه السر *​ 
*ebooksclub.org*​ 

*او *
*http://www.mediafire.com/?oq9hk7ofo4082nm*​



*كتاب **Transport Planning and Traffic Engineering*​






*'**Transport Planning and Traffic Engineering' is a**comprehensive textbook on the relevant principles and practice. It includes**sections on transport policy and planning, traffic surveys and accident**investigation, road design for capacity and safety, and traffic management**. **Clearly written and illustrated, the book is ideal reading for students of**transport, transport planning, traffic engineering and road design**.*​


*This**new book, written by senior academics in the field of transport, is a worthy**successor to the widely acclaimed first volume of O'Flaherty's Highways. The** ******* **has been expanded and thoroughly updated to reflect the many changes**that have taken place in this topical area**.*​


*Prepared in collaboration**with recognised field experts*


*For senior undergraduate and postgraduate**students in transport and traffic engineering*


*Also of value to practising**engineers and urban planners*​





*Summary**: **A Good Piece of**Textbook*


*Rating**: 4*


*This book is a very good textbook which outlines**all essentials and principles of transport planning and policy, with examples**and illustration. There is one minor de-merit which the book is too concentrate**on United Kingdom situation. However, I would still say that this book is very**useful for students who need to understand the transportation and traffice**engineering principles**.*​



*Summary**: **Great Britain's**transportation systems planning**.*


*Rating**: 2*


*While the book may have**a great deal of useful information regarding transportation planning, it is**written about Great Britain's roads and other public transport and so has**limited utility in a non-British transportation context. Formulas are in**kilometers, designs are for left-hand driving**, **etc**.*​




*الروابط*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=2T4QPBAC*​


*http://ifile.it/ujhzqy/ebooksclub.or...6tx0xj0x1t.pdf*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Transportation and Traffic Theory*​






*Hardbound. 1999 marks the 40th anniversary of the**inception of the ISTTT symposia. It is clear that much has changed in the field**of transportation in the last 40 years but in this time the ISTTT triennial**symposia have remained the premier series of conferences in transportation**science. Presented here are over 30 papers exploring innovative solutions to the**analysis of traffic and transportation problems through use of the models**, **methods and analyses both existent and under development. Issues of safety**, **mobility, efficiency, productivity, planning and the environment are of**increasing concern worldwide and are addressed here through the prism of the**various methods and models available. The book is divided into ten sections**which follow the same session order as the Symposium: Traffic Flow Models**, **Traffic Flow Behaviour, Road Safety and Pedestrians, Flow Evaluation on Road**Networks, Traffic Assignment, Traffic Demand, Forecasting and Decision*​





*الروابط*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/xyECcn5*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=04XGCQQ0*​


*http://ifile.it/w9536r/ebooksclub.or...6tx0xj0x1t.pdf*​


*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​






*كتاب جديد لتعليم برنامج الانسز **Engineering Analysis with ANSYS Software** برابط ميديا فاير *​





*For all engineers and students coming to finite element**analysis or to ANSYS software for the first time, this powerful hands-on guide**develops a detailed and confident understanding of using ANSYS's powerful**engineering analysis tools**. *​


*The best way to learn complex systems is by**means of hands-on experience. With an innovative and clear tutorial based**approach, this powerful book provides readers with a comprehensive introduction**to all of the fundamental areas of engineering analysis they are likely to**require either as part of their studies or in getting up to speed fast with the**use of ANSYS software in working life**. *​


*Opening with an introduction to**the principles of the finite element method, the book then presents an overview**of ANSYS technologies before moving on to cover key applications areas in**detail**.*​


*Key topics covered**:*​


*Introduction to the finite element**method*


*Getting started with ANSYS software*


*stress analysis*


*dynamics of**machines*


*fluid dynamics problems*


*thermo mechanics*


*contact and surface**mechanics*


*exercises, tutorials, worked examples*​


*With its detailed**step-by-step explanations, extensive worked examples and sample problems, this**book will develop the reader's understanding of FEA and their ability to use**ANSYS's software tools to solve their own particular analysis problems, not just**the ones set in the book**. *​


** **Develops a detailed understanding of finite**element analysis and the use of ANSYS software by example*


** **Develops a**detailed understanding of finite element analysis and the use of ANSYS software**by example*


** **Exclusively structured around the market leading ANSYS**software, with detailed and clear step-by-step instruction, worked examples, and**detailed, screen-by-screen illustrative problems to reinforce**learning*​





*رابط ميديافاير*​


*http://mediafire.com/?6olh0yz7dv33zwj*​



*روابط اخرى*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/2FswyhP*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=8WGN9EQW*​


*http://ifile.it/4kzion/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر *​


*library.nu*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Elementary Behaviour of Composite Steel and Concrete Structural Members*​







*This book is aimed at developing elementary analysis**skills, familiarity and an intuitive feel for composite construction that is**required by undergraduate and graduate students, and by structural engineers. It**does not require a prior knowledge of advanced analysis and design techniques**, **and builds on simple concepts such as statics and the mechanics of materials. A**topic is first introduced by a brief description, with numerous carefully-chosen**examples forming an integral part of the main text. Working through the examples**allows the reader to gain a full understanding of the subject, as a technique is**illustrated by its application to designing new structures, or in the important**area of assessing and upgrading existing structures**.*​




*The**techniques described for the analysis of standard structures form a basis for**understanding the way composite structures work, and these techniques are**applied to many non-standard forms of composite construction that are not, or**rarely**, **covered in national standards. The book is an essential purchase for all**undergraduate and postgraduate students of structural/civil engineering and**architecture, as well as all practising structural and civil engineers**. *​


*Covers practical applications not covered in codes, such as service**ducts, splitting, upgrading existing structures and non-standard forms of**composite construction*


*Topics are embellished by working through numerous**unique and carefully-chosen examples that form an integral part of the subject**material*


*Not orientated to specific codes, so that principles can be applied**to any national design standard*​



*الروابط*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=546KS4L2*​


*http://ifile.it/e6ld2h/ebooksclub.or...6tx0xj0x1t.pdf*​



*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​



*كتاب **Hydrologic Analysis and Design** برابط ميديا فاير *​








*Real-world in perspective, this book offers an**applications-oriented introduction to engineering analysis and design methods**that are related to various components of the hydrologic cycle, especially urban**hydrology. The book explores the physical processes of the hydrologic cycle, t**he computational fundamentals of hydrologic analysis, and the elements of design**hydrology. For anyone interested in Hydrology or Hydraulics andin Civil**Engineering, Environmental Science, Forestry, and**Geology**.*​






*رابط الميديا فاير *​


*http://mediafire.com/?c6dq3d377v15kep*​


*روابط اخرى *​


*http://fileserve.com/file/yYQCKM4*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=IZ1SXYUD*​


*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Design and Construction (Building Value*​






*The design and construction of buildings is a**lengthy and expensive process, and those who commission buildings are**continually looking for ways to improve the efficiency of the process. In this**book, the second in the Building in Value series, a broad range of topics**related to the processes of design and construction are explored by an**international group of experts. The overall aim of the book is to look at ways**that clients can improve the value for money outcomes of their decisions to**construct buildings**. *


*The book is aimed at students studying in many areas**related to the construction industry including architecture, construction**management, civil engineering and quantity surveying, and should also be of**interest to many in the industry including project managers, property**developers, building contractors and cost engineers**. *​


****How to improve**your value for money when commissioning buildings**.*


****Written by international**experts**.*


****The second book in the Building in Value**Series**.*​




*الروابط*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/w4WB8At*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=2SMDRA20*​


*http://ifile.it/a58czd/ebooksclub.or...6tx0xj0x1t.pdf*​



*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Structural Engineering Formulas*​






*Product Description**: *​

*Comprehensive yet compact, this is a**user-friendly time-saving reference packed with key engineering formulas for a**wide variety of applications. Featuring introductory material on use and**application of each formula, along with appendices covering metric conversion**information, and selected mathematical formulas and symbols, this is a unique**resource no civil engineer should be without**.*​



*CHAPTERS*​

*Stress and strain*
*Properties of geometric sections*
*Beams*
*Frames*
*Arches*
*Trusses*
*Plates*
*Soils*
*Foundations*
*Retaining Structures*
*Retaining Structures*
*Pipes and tunnels*
*Pipes and tunnels*
*Summary**: **Condensed convenience*​

*Rating**: 5*


*This is a very handy little book. Properties of plane areas, basic**vibration, beam formulas, plates w/ various b.c.'s, foundations, frames, arches**, **earth retaining, pipes** & **tunnels. Think of it as a specialized, watered down**Roark's with more than a few hidden gems. It was extremely useful in my exam and**is still very used as a quick reference or for basic first passes and**superpositions for more complicated problems**. *​


*I humbly suggest that the review mentioning units is unfounded**. **The book is unitless as far as I've seen, aside from the examples. The examples**use metric units**.*​


*Summary**: **bookreview*​

*Rating**: 5*


*well organized** *********s. the ability to access the *******s over the net is a big**plus**.*​


*Summary**: **unknown factors in review*​

*Rating**: 1*


*The book provides numerous structural formula in metric format only**. **there is a conversion chart that shows up at the end. Nowhere in the description**of the book does it state the formula applications are for SI units**ONLY**.*​


*Summary**: **Structural Engineering Formulas*​

*Rating**: 5*


*Excellant quick referance. Reviewed this book while studying for recent**PE exam. Author included plenty of blank "Note" pages throughout book which I**utilized to add comments and referances to other texts. Used book during exam**with great success**.*​


*الروابط *​


*http://ifile.it/qkdh6g/ebooksclub.or...6tx0xj0x1t.pdf*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=8VXJCEXA*​


*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Reinforced Concrete Design to Eurocode 2** برابط ميديا فاير *​





*Summary: Reinforced Concrete Design for Students and Professionals*
*Rating: 5*

*I hope this review helps: *

*There are 15 chapters in this book and these 15 chapters are as follows: - *
*1) Properties of Reinforced Concrete *
*2) Limit State Design *
*3) Analysis of the Structure *
*4) Analysis of the Section *
*5) Shear, Bond and Torsion *
*6) Serviceability, durability and stability requirements *
*7) Design of Reinforced Concrete Beams *
*8) Design of Reinforced Concrete Slabs *
*9) Column Design *
*10) Foundations *
*11) Water-Retaining Structures and Retaining Walls *
*12) Prestressed Concrete *
*13) Composite Construction *

*This design of concrete structural elements in this textbook is based on the British Standard, BS 8110: 1997 (and not the older 1985 one). *

*Chapter 1 to Chapter 3 are some introductory stuff. The section on Properties of Reinforced Concrete for instance described why it is advantageous to adopt concrete and steel, the stress/strain properties of concrete & steel, etc. In Chapter 2, the limit states (ultimate and serviceability) were presented. A discussion on characteristic material strengths, characteristic loads, partial safety factor (materials & loads) follows. In Chapter 3, the author presented some methods of structural analysis. Moment distribution (for continuous beams and frames) and the cantilever method were discussed. A short section on shear walls and also moment redistribution is finally presented in Chapter 3. *

*Number of Pages *
*The total number of pages in this book is 385 (including references, index, etc.) *

*Photos *
*There are no real life photos in this textbook. *

*Diagrams *
*There is extensive use of line diagrams in this book. *

*Drafting *
*There is no exclusive chapter on engineering drafting / drawing. However, in certain parts of the text, there is a discussion on the topic, Anchorage Bond and Curtailment of Rebars and in this chapter, the author presented the Simplified Rules for Curtailment of Bars in Beams (similar to the code of practice). *

*Examples *
*From my observation, there is at most one example for each topic discussed. For instance, when the author discussed ribbed slabs, he would then present an example on ribbed slab. When the author discussed the topic on waffle slabs, another example would follow, etc. *

*Beams *
*In chapter 7, the author presented the design and analysis of beams. Beams that require / do not require compression reinforcements are discussed. Beams that are subjected to moment redistribution are also discussed in this chapter. The designs of shear links and also bent-up bars are also presented. A section on cantilever beams and also corbels is also in this chapter. Finally, beams subjected to torsion are also discussed. *


*Slabs *
*In chapter 8, the author presented the design and analysis of slabs. The slabs that were discussed in this chapter are one-way slab, two-way slab, flat slabs, ribbed slabs, waffle slabs and hollow block floors together with an appropriate example. Punching shear analysis and design is also discussed in this chapter with an example. *

*There is a small section on the design of stairs in this chapter and an example of the design of a stairs spanning longitudinally is presented. *

*At the end of this chapter, the Yield Line & Strip Method and Hillerborg Strip Method are presented. *

*Foundations *
*The author presented with calculation examples of pad footing, combined footing, strip footing and the design of pile cap. Strap footing and raft foundations are also discussed. *



*رابط ميديا فاير *


*http://mediafire.com/?gnmycp90pwp4syc*

*روابط اخرى*

*http://megaupload.com/?d=JDKQ6I40*

*http://fileserve.com/file/PPCz9JY*

*http://ifile.it/9oa6nt/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*

*كلمه السر *

*ebooksclub.org*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Steel Structures**: **Design and Behavior (4th Edition*​





*Summary: The best steel design reference*


*Rating**: 5*​


*This book covers the basics and fundamentals of steel design in**such a way that provides a great reference for the structural engineering**student or professional. Possibly the best book you can find in the field**. *


*I've been using it since graduate school and through the years as a**consultant in structural engineering**. *​



*Summary**: **The**Standard*


*Rating**: 5*​


*This is simply the best book on steel design**out there, and anyone interested in learning the subject needs to read it. It**covers the crucial aspects of the AISC code in a unified manner and is quite**readable. The authors begin each topic in the book with the detailed background**mechanics behind the observed structural behavior and then proceed to verify**these ideas with experimental evidence. Next the authors explain how the the**code provisions result practically from these ideas. Finally, the authors offer**a number of solved examples in design and analysis and explain the methods used**to solve them**. *​


*This is exactly the way that a book on design should be**put together. The code is not a black box, but sometimes it can be presented as**such. In order to properly design or analyze a real building, you need a firm**grasp of the basic and not so basic principles of structural mechanics and the**empirical evidence that backs it up; you can't simply be a "Code Monkey" and**expect to do a whole lot more than determining if a W10x16 or a W10x14 should be**erected. Salmon and Johnson really explain steel structural engineering in this**book, and if you make an effort to seriously learn the material, you will gain**tremendous dividends in your understanding of these complex and interesting**topics**. *​



*Summary**: **Good book*


*Rating**: 5*​


*This**book thoroughly describes design procedures with numerous examples using both**LRFD and ASD design, exactly what I need as an intern engineer. Sometimes I find**the examples difficult to follow when units are not carried through and**commentary left out; however, details are plentiful enough to eventually catch**on. The AISC Manual of Steel Construction is constantly referred to and thus**necessary to follow examples fully (I broke down and purchased it). Lastly**, **readers should be on the lookout for typos as I have spotted**several**.*​



*Summary**: **Still the Best General Steel Structural**Design Book Available*


*Rating**: 5*​


*Given the available books on**the market for general steel structural design in the U.S., this is by far the**best. The breadth of topics covered is abundant without any sacrifice in depth**of full backround and commentary, which is sorely missing from other books of**this kind. The layout and presentation of information is very clear and**readable**. *​


*Although a new edition covering changes in the industry since**the last publication would be greatly appreciated, the book taken for when it**was published is still very applicable for use now (despite reviews to the**contrary given below). Any competent engineer can adjust to changes in industry**standards as the base material given in the book is very solid and sound**. *​


*The proof in the outstanding quality of this book is trying to use other**similar books in the market today, which generally fall short in**comparison**.*​



*Summary**: **steel structures: design and behavior** (4**th edition**)*


*Rating**: 4*​


*Great book! Lots of theory and examples**to support subject matter. Unfortunately, sometimes the theory and layout of the**book becomes overwhelming. THE reference for P.E. exam**. *​


*الروابط*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/snp8SFD*​



*http://megaupload.com/?d=ZG237XON*​



*http://ifile.it/ac0jw1/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Civil Engineering Formulas, Second Edition*​







*Instant Access to Civil Engineering**Formulas*


*Fully updated and packed with more than 500 new formulas, this book**offers a single compilation of all essential civil engineering formulas and**equations in one easy-to-use reference. Practical, accurate data is presented in**USCS and SI units for maximum convenience. Follow the calculation procedures**inside Civil Engineering Formulas, Second Edition, and get precise results with**minimum time and effort. Each chapter is a quick reference to a well-defined**topic, including**:*​

*Beams and girders*
*Columns*
*Piles and piling*
*Concrete structures*
*Timber engineering*
*Surveying*
*Soils and earthwork*
*Building structures*
*Bridges and suspension cables*
*Highways and roads*
*Hydraulics, drams, and waterworks*
*Power-generation wind turbines*
*Stormwater*
*Wastewater treatment*
*Reinforced concrete*
*Green buildings*
*Environmental protection*
 


*Summary**: **Includes Basics as Well as**Relatively Arcane Topics*


*Rating**: 4*


*As with virtually every**engineering handbook, this work includes familiar topics such as beam and column**formulas, moments of inertia, etc. It has a section on timber engineering, which**includes topics such as allowable stresses and adjustment factors, wood**fasteners, etc**. *​


*The main emphasis in this handbook appears to be**building-construction related. Information is presented on such topics as shear**in buildings, stresses in thin shells, ponding of rainwater in roofs, water**pressure, stability of slopes, vibration control in blasting, and much**more**.*​





*الرابط*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=A05UJBGO*​


*http://ifile.it/w1c5ab/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​
​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Soil-Foundation-Structure Interaction** برابط ميديا فاير *​





*SOIL-FOUNDATION-STRUCTURE INTERACTION contains selected**papers presented at the International Workshop on Soil-Foundation-Structure**Interaction held in Auckland, New Zealand from 26-27 November 2009. The workshop**was the venue for an international exchange of ideas, disseminating information**about experiments, numerical models and practical engineering problems relating**to soil-foundation-structure interaction.A topic of long standing interest to**both structural and geotechnical engineers is what is traditionally known as**soil-structure interaction (SSI). For a long period, this has involved linear**elastic interaction between the foundation and the underlying soil and the**appropriate analysis is well developed for both static and dynamic interaction**. **In recent years, there has been a growing interest in considering nonlinear**soil-foundation interaction in the design of shallow foundations, both for**static and earthquake loading. To distinguish these approaches from the**classical linear elastic soil-structure interaction, the term**soil-foundation-structure-interaction (SFSI) has been coined recently. The**development of various approaches is occurring rapidly in many research groups**all over the world, with the inclusion of nonlinear structure and nonlinear soil**interaction using FEM-based numerical methods, as well as the use of shallow**foundation macro-elements as an alternative to using finite elements.The**workshop brought together representatives from several of these groups to review**the current state of development, discuss the potential for application in**foundation design, and consider how work in this area might develop in the next**few years. The emphasis in the workshop was on application of these ideas to the**foundation design process.The book will be much of interest to post-graduates in**Foundation Engineering, Earthquake Geotechnical Engineering, Earthquake**Engineering, and Advanced Structural Dynamics*​




*رابط ميديافاير*​


*http://mediafire.com/?yugemy2qw7ikxh6*​


*روابط اخرى *​


*http://fileserve.com/file/xGGUWUp*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=PRRSXM6Z*​


*http://ifile.it/3yahej/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر*​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب العقود الهندسية **Engineering Contracts*​

​ 


*Product Description**: *​


*Engineering Contracts is intended for those who wish to acquire**skills in drafting, negotiating and working with commercial and engineering**contracts. It aims to bring a different approach to the subject; combining the**traditional legal perspective of the law of contract with the needs of the**commercial manager or engineer who is seeking solutions to technical and**commercial problems**.*​


*The context within which these matters are examined is as wide**as possible; for the purposes of illustration cases are drawn from the fields of**mechanical, electrical, chemical, electronic and civil engineering, as well as**from construction and building contracts. In many cases the important points are**common to all disciplines, for instance the importance of ensuring that what has**been specified is what is delivered by a supplier, and that any such delivery or**indeed any event critical to the timely conclusion of a project takes place when**arranged**.*​


*There is advice on how to the concepts broached relate to**real-life requirements and the reader will benefit from the helpful 'Legal**Questions Answered' section that is included in most chapters. In addition there**is a summary guide to drafting an engineering contract, a section on the**relevant statutes and other legislation in force, and a list of the engineering**institutions and their standard forms of contract. Case-studies of genuine and**practical origin from the author's wide-ranging experience in industrial**practice complete this comprehensive treatment of the subject**matter**.*​




*الروابط *​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=9DC6KDVF*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/yScvvJU*​


*http://ifile.it/wbyqh1/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​

*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*الكتاب الرائع **Handbook of Structural Steel Connection Design and Details*​




*This book not not only gives you the best and latest methods in**connection design, it supplies fabricated examples .. Featuring a broad range of**design methods and details, the Handbook demonstrates the newest techniques and**materials in welded joint design and production...seismically resistant**connnections...partially restrained connections...steel decks...inspection and**quality control...and more**. *​

*You get the newest connection designs based on**load and resistance factor AISC design methods; special methods for seismic**connection design; new material on fracture and fatigue design; improved methods**of connection force analysis for various structures; 400 illustrations that show**you how to do the job right; and much more**.*​






*Summary**: **Too Basic*​

*Rating**: 2*​


*This book is not the in depth resource that it claims to be**. **Salmon and Johnson's Steel Structures book does a better job teaching connection**design**. *​


*Summary**: **braced frames and trusses covered*​

*Rating**: 4*​


*Had the information I was looking for in braced frame design**using the uniform force method. A large portion of the book is dedicated to**braced frame connections and truss connections which a resource I was looking**for**. *​


*Summary**: **This is an example book**.*​

*Rating**: 2*​


*If you have some basic knowledge of LRFD design and connection**. **This would be an OK book. It contains so many example in many load cases and**connection type. All of them are hot rolled steel or high force connection. In**example it dose not tell how to retrive this equation, reference to variables**, **and how to use this equation.. you only have to guess. If you guess right, then**it can be applicable to real construction**.*​


*Summary**: **For engineers looking to make**connections**...*​

*Rating**: 5*​


*Tamboli's connection handbook complements the AISC Connections**Manual beautifully. In a clear, easy-to-follow way, it addresses all of the**major procedures for connecting structural elements and the philosophy behind**them. The handbook uses thoughtful examples and good photos to explain how**connections work and are built. The tips it gives, especially for connections to**composite members and space trusses, are particularly helpful in practical**design. I have never seen a more complete, quality connections manual, and I**highly recommend it to anyone wanting to improve their knowledge of the latest**connection techniques**.*​


*Summary**: **Review is just review*​

*Rating**: 2*​


*I am a civil engineer. I have been studying and designing steel**structures for years. In Vietnam, this type of structure is not popular, and**nobody knows how to make it good, make it beautiful**. *​

*The only thing I really**want right now is to be the one of the best in area of designing steel**structure**. *


*So, this book may bring me some good knowledge, some new idea**. **That's all. I do want more information, like a sample of pages, picture**, **drawings, what can be included in this book*​


*الروابط *​


*http://ifile.it/xqmnpe/ebooksclub.or...6tx0xj0x1t.pdf*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=M7TL7G6*​


*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Building Regulations in Brief, 2nd**Edition*​

​ 







*Building Regulations in**Brief*
*By**Ray Tricker*​ 

*Product Description**: *
*Still baffled by the Building Regs? Confused by codes of practice**? **Mystified by materials and puzzled by planning permission? Then look no further**! **This is an ideal guide to glance at when you need a quick, precise answer to the**requirements of the Building Regulations**.*​ 
*This new edition includes the**latest revisions to Part E and Part M published in 2003 and 2004. It explains**the meaning of all the regulations, their history, current status, requirements**, **associated documentation and how local authorities and councils view its**importance, also emphasising the benefits and requirements of these**regulations**.*​ 
****Revised Part E (sound transmission**)*
****Revised Part M** (**disabled access**) *
****Cost-effective ways to comply with the new**requirements**.*
****A detailed index to direct your query to the relevant**section**.*​ 


*Summary**: **COST EFFECTIVE ALTERNATIVE TO FORKING**OUT FOR THE REGS**!*
*Rating**: 5*
*As a Civil Engineer working in a**building services environment, I found this book to be an exceptionally useful**reference book for guidance and interpretation of the 'Regs**'.*
*"**Building**Regulations - In Brief" is true to its title and summarizes, succinctly, the**requirements of The Building Act. It provides clear illustrations of *******ious**items and contains unambiguous, precise, easily understood detail and**explanations of the current Building Regulations*
*Building practice**, **techniques, components and procedures are clearly defined with supplementary**references to regulations and relevant standards. Laid out in a simple manner**, **it provides a quick to find reference to almost every aspect of construction** - **thankfully without pages upon pages of explanatory writing (which is a welcome**change from other books on this topic that I have read**!)*
*As well as being a**valuable reference manual for construction professionals and DIY builders** (**working on simple projects such as building extensions and building**adaptations), this book will appeal to architects, planners, surveyors**, **builders, designers, building control professionals, building inspectors**, **regulators and students. Certainly a cost effective alternative to forking out**for the Regs**!*​ 

*Summary**: **COST EFFECTIVE ALTERNATIVE TO FORKING**OUT FOR THE REGS**!*
*Rating**: 5*
*As a Civil Engineer working in a**building services environment, I found this book to be an exceptionally useful**reference book for guidance and interpretation of the 'Regs**'.*
*"**Building**Regulations - In Brief" is true to its title and summarizes, succinctly, the**requirements of The Building Act. It provides clear illustrations of *******ious**items and contains unambiguous, precise, easily understood detail and**explanations of the current Building Regulations*
*Building practice**, **techniques, components and procedures are clearly defined with supplementary**references to regulations and relevant standards. Laid out in a simple manner**, **it provides a quick to find reference to almost every aspect of construction** - **thankfully without pages upon pages of explanatory writing (which is a welcome**change from other books on this topic that I have read**!)*
*As well as being a**valuable reference manual for construction professionals and DIY builders** (**working on simple projects such as building extensions and building**adaptations), this book will appeal to architects, planners, surveyors**, **builders, designers, building control professionals, building inspectors**, **regulators and students. Certainly a cost effective alternative to forking out**for the Regs**!*​


*الروابط*​


*http://ifile.it/80wkoi/ebooksclub.or...6tx0xj0x1t.pdf*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/pqDge8c*​



*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*Geotechnical Earthquake Engineering (Prentice-Hall**International Series in Civil Engineering*​








*Product Description**: *​


*This is the**first book on the market focusing specifically on the topic of geotechnical**earthquake engineering. The book draws from the fields of seismology and**structural engineering to present a broad, interdiciplinary view of the**fundamental concepts in seismology, geotechnical engineering, and structural**engineering**.*​




*Summary**: **Great book**!*


*Rating**: 5*​


*This is a great book**. *


*It is true that some of the material**could be updated - the book was published in 1996! Nonetheless, the basic**principles of geotechnical earthquake engineering are there. Kramer's writing**style makes difficult concepts accessible. The graphics and figures are nice and**clear and support the text very well. A classic for anyone in the**field**.*​



*Summary**: **Franklin A. Moore (Geotechnical-earthquake**engineer**)*


*Rating**: 5*​


*To my knowledge this is one of the best (if**not the best) book on the specific subject of Geotechnical Earthquake**Engineering. The author manages to present in a concise and clear manner an**overview of the latest on earthquake engineering, and then proceeded to the**geotechnical engineering field covering all the main topics, including examples**and problems of applications that complements and clarifies the subject. As a**geotechnical and earthquake engineer I find this book to be an invaluable**reference for a student or a practicing civil engineer**. *​



*Summary**: **The best introduction to geotechnical earthquake engineering*


*Rating**: 3*​


*Yes, this is an excellent overall introduction to the geotechnical**aspects of earthquake engineering. We use it regularly in practice. The sections**on seismic hazard analysis and seismic slope stability are particularly**strong**.*​



*Summary**: **the best available*


*Rating**: 4*​


*Topics in geotechnical earthquake engineering is one of the*


*most active fields and always in rapid changing. Only with*


*several years**off, the book by Professor Kramer is going to*


*be out-of-dated. Yet it is the**BEST book available so far on*


*this topic**. *


*I found the information in this**book is useful for learning and*


*understanding, yet for the most excellent**descriptions, we*


*have to refer directly to the scattered publications of*


*Berkeley School (i.e. Prof. H.Seed, R. Seed and J. Bray et**al**).*​



*Summary**: **good references*


*Rating**: 5*​


*This**book is good for graduate level. It contains lots of principles and applications**in this field. References listed in the book are very useful as a starting point**in geotech research**.*​





*رابط ميديا فاير *​


*http://mediafire.com/?fz1no6nrez3bcgb*​



*روابط اخرى *​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=2O39UKKA*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/WTmpg7v*​


*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*Civil Engineer's Illustrated Sourcebook** برابط ميديا فاير *​






*Provides practical, step by step information on a broad**array of engineering processes. Packed with 900 informative illustrations. This**guide will add a world of invaluable insight to how you do your work**!*


*From**the Inside Flap*


*PUT A WEALTH OF INFORMATIVE ENGINEERING INFO RIGHT AT YOUR**FINGERTIPS -- ALL IN A SINGLE, HANDY VOLUME! When it comes to civil engineering**, **handy access to the right schematics and plans can mean the difference between a**winning idea -- and a concept that dies on the drawing board. That's why if**adding efficiencies to your work as an engineer is essential, McGraw-Hill's**Civil Engineer's Illustrated Sourcebook is the one volume you shouldn't be**without**.*


*Written by a noted engineering expert with lengthy consultative**experience, Civil Engineer's Illustrated Sourcebook provides practical**, **step-by-step information on a broad array of engineering processes. From**planning, materials, and design to bidding, construction, and more, this book**will show how using a consistent organizational methodology will add power and**quality to your work. Plus, the book also delivers**:*


** **Practical charts**, **tables, plans, and other data encountered in everyday practice * Plan layouts**from actual engineering projects * Source material from a wide variety of**engineering projects * And much, much more**!*


*Robust enough for civil**engineers, contractors, technicians, and architects -- and still relevant for**students pursing engineering degrees and certifications -- Civil Engineer's**Illustrated Sourcebook will add a world of invaluable insight to how you do your**work**!*


*Packed with 900 informative illustrations!: PLANNING Technical Reports**Project Scheduling Field Reconnaissance Surveying and Mapping Public Meetings**Regulatory Approvals Cost Estimating DESIGN Title Sheet organization Buildings**Water Supply and Distribution Fire Protection Wastewater Collection and**Treatment Storm Water Systems Dams and Reservoirs Streets, Roads, and Highways**Bridges Airports Athletic Facilities Trailer Courts and Campgrounds Retrofitting**and Rehabilitation Specialized Projects Standard Details and Specifications**BIDDING PROCESS Bidding Documents Advertising and Bid Openings Construction**Contracts CONSTRUCTION Preconstruction Conferences Shop Drawings Safety**, **Inspection, and Testing Construction Staking Close-Out SUPPLEMENTAL Technical**Reference*​



*رابط الميديا فاير *​


*http://www.mediafire.com/?mih949pt17mniz7*​


*روابط اخرى *​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=KWC3QURY*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/rFpvTSj*​




*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*اليكم هذا الكتاب **CODE**REQUIREMENTS FOR ENVIRONMENTAL ENGINEERING CONCRETE STRUCTURES (ACI 350-01) AND**COMMENTARY (ACI 350R-01**)*​



*الرقم السري لفك الكتاب *​


*ebooksclub.org*​


*اليكم الروابط*


*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XNMBB1ZY*​



*http://ifile.it/hslfqj/ebooksclub.or...9ko4xjox91.pdf*​



*http://fileserve.com/file/tpM47f8*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*Advances in Performance-Based Earthquake Engineering (Geotechnical**, **Geological, and Earthquake*​







*Performance-based Earthquake Engineering**has emerged before the turn of the century as the most important development in**the field of Earthquake Engineering during the last three decades. It has since**then started penetrating codes and standards on seismic assessment and**retrofitting and making headway towards seismic design standards for new**structures as well. The US have been a leader in**Performance-based Earthquake**Engineering**, **but also Europe is a major contributor. Two Workshops on**Performance-based Earthquake Engineering**, **held in Bled (Slovenia) in 1997**and 2004 are considered as milestones. The ACES Workshop in Corfu (Greece) of**July 2009 builds on them, attracting as contributors world-leaders in**Performance-based Earthquake Engineering**from North America, Europe and**the Pacific rim (Japan, New Zealand, Taiwan, China). It covers the entire scope**of**Performance-based Earthquake Engineering**: **Ground motions for**performance-based earthquake engineering; Methodologies for Performance-based**seismic design and retrofitting; Implementation of Performance-based seismic**design and retrofitting; and Advanced seismic testing for performance-based**earthquake engineering**.*


*Audience**: **This volume will be of interest to**scientists and advanced practitioners in structural earthquake engineering**, **geotechnical earthquake engineering, engineering seismology, and experimental**dynamics**.*


**********s**:*


*PART I: GROUND MOTIONS FOR**PERFORMANCE-BASED EARTHQUAKE ENGINEERING*


*1. **Mapping seismic hazard for the needs of displacement-based design: the case of**Italy**; **E. Faccioli et al*


*2. **Some examples of** 1**D, fully stochastic site response analyses of soil deposits**; **C.G. Lai, M**. **Corigliano, H. Sanchez*


*3. **Evaluation of the**coherence of strong ground motions using wavelet analysis**; **M.F. Vassiliou, N**. **Makris*


*4. **Real, scaled, adjusted and artificial**records: a displacement and cyclic response assessment**; **I. Iervolino et**al*


*5. **Theoretical consistency of common record**selection strategies in performance-based earthquake engineering**; **P.J**. **Stafford, J.J. Bommer*


*6. **Long-period earthquake**ground motion: recent advances and observations from the April 6 2009, Mw6.3**L'Aquila earthquake, Italy**; **R. Paolucci*


*7. **Uncertainty in nonlinear SDoF response due to long-period noise of**accelerograms**; **S. Akkar, P. Gulkan, O. Kale*


*8. **Are current design spectra sufficient for soil-structure systems on soft soils**?; **A. Ziotopoulou, G. Gazetas*


*9. **Elastic demand**spectra**; **K. Pitilakis et al*​


*PART II**: **PERFORMANCE-BASED SEISMIC DESIGN AND RETROFITTING** - *​


*الروابط*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=3ZYWDXI0*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/RWBsVuU*​


*http://ifile.it/arukhl/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Stability of Structures: Principles and**Applications** برابط ميديا فاير *​





*The current trend of building more streamlined structures has made stability analysis a subject of extreme importance. It is mostly a safety issue because Stability loss could result in an unimaginable catastrophe. Written by two authors with a combined 80 years of professional and academic experience, the objective of Stability of Structures: Principles and Applications is to provide engineers and architects with a firm grasp of the fundamentals and principles that are essential to performing effective stability analysts.*
*Concise and readable, this guide presents stability analysis within the context of elementary nonlinear flexural analysis, providing a strong foundation for incorporating theory into everyday practice. The first chapter introduces the buckling of columns. It begins with the linear elastic theory and proceeds to include the effects of large deformations and inelastic behavior. In Chapter 2 various approximate methods are illustrated along with the fundamentals of energy methods. The chapter concludes by introducing several special topics, some advanced, that are useful in understanding the physical resistance mechanisms and consistent and rigorous mathematical analysis. Chapters 3 and 4 cover buckling of beam-columns. Chapter 5 presents torsion in structures in some detail, which is one of the least well understood subjects in the entire spectrum of structural mechanics. Strictly speaking, torsion itself does not belong to a topic in structural stability, but needs to be covered to some extent for a better understanding of buckling accompanied with torsional behavior. Chapters 6 and 7 consider stability of framed structures in conjunction with torsional behavior of structures. Chapters 8 to 10 consider buckling of plate elements, cylindrical shells, and general shells. Although the book is primarily devoted to analysis, rudimentary design aspects are discussed.*


*

رابط الميديا فاير ​


http://mediafire.com/?mqe7qqq7ssaqu95​


روابط اخرى ​


http://fileserve.com/file/ypBx7MQ​


http://megaupload.com/?d=QEBIJEWV​


http://ifile.it/8ct1uy/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf​



كلمه السر ​


ebooksclub.org​

*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*Computational Methods in Earthquake Engineering** (**Computational Methods in Applied Sciences**) *​







*2 **Mathematical Modelling*​


*2.1 **Piezoelectric Equations*
*2.2 **Equations of Motion*
*2.3 **Finite Element Formulation*

*3 **Design Objectives and System Specifications*
*3.1 **Controller Synthesis*
*3.2 **System Uncertainty*

*4 **Robustness Issues*
*4.1 **Robust Analysis: Results*
*4.2 **Robust Synthesis: -Controller*

*5 **Reduced Order Control*
*6 **Conclusions*
*References*
*Critical Assessment of Penalty-Type Methods for Imposition of**Time-Dependent Boundary Conditions in FEM Formulations for Elastodynamics*​
*1 **Introduction*
*2 **Governing Equations*
*3 **Variational Formulation*
*4 **Imposition of Boundary Conditions*
*4.1 **Consistent Penalty Formulation*
*4.2 **Large Mass Method*
*4.3 **Large Spring Method*

*5 **Selection of Penalty Parameters and Assessment of the Penalty**Type Methods*
*5.1 **Single Degree of Freedom System*
*5.2 **Numerical Implementation in the Case of Single Degree of**Freedom Systems*
*5.3 **Multiple Degree of Freedom Systems*
*5.4 **Numerical Implementation in the Case of Multiple Degree of**Freedom Systems*

*6 **A Non-linear Elasticity Example*
*7 **Concluding Remarks*
*References*
*Nonlinear Dynamic Analysis of Timoshenko Beams*​



*رابط ميديا فاير *​


*http://mediafire.com/?5o17edue2qx4sng*​*



روابط اخرى ​


http://fileserve.com/file/ArGrm8W​


http://megaupload.com/?d=AD1V2LBU​


http://ifile.it/u1elft/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf​



كلمة السر ​


ebooksclub.org​


*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب لتعليم برنامج الانسز **ansys*​ 





*The exercises in the ANSYS Workbench Tutorial (Release 10**) **introduce the reader to effective engineering problem solving through the use of**this powerful modeling, simulation and optimization tool. Topics that are**covered include solid modeling, stress analysis, conduction/convection heat**transfer, thermal stress, vibration and buckling. It is designed for practicing**and student engineers alike and is suitable for use with an organized course of**instruction or for self-study*​ 


*الروابط*​ 


*http://ifile.it/75safi/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​ 


*http://megaupload.com/?d=QFY4JOSS*​ 


*كلمه السر *​ 


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب تصميم المنشآت الخشبية **Design of Wood Structures - ASD, 5th Edition*​





*This is the classic text on wood design updated to**include the latest codes and data. It reflects the most recent provisions of the** 2003 **International Building Code and 2001 National Design Specification for Wood**Construction. Continuing the sterling standard set by earlier editions, this**indispensable reference clearly explains the best wood design techniques for the**safe handling of gravity and lateral loads. Carefully revised and updated to**include the new 2003 International Building Code, ASCE 7-02 Minimum Design Loads**for Buildings and Other Structures, the 2001 National Design Specification for**Wood Construction, and the most recent Allowable Stress Design codes, this**best-seller gives practicing designers of wood structures, construction**professionals, and students, step-by-step directions and illustrations for all**relevant procedures.The authors also include the latest information on wind and**seismic loads, and provide expert coverage of essential topics such as: Design**loads; Behavior of structures under loads and forces; Properties of wood and**lumber grades; Beam design; Axial forces; Plywood and other structural use**panels; Horizontal diaphragms; Shearwalls; Wood connections; Connection**hardware; Nailed and stapled connections; and much more. The hands-down leading**reference in lateral force design, this Fifth Edition of "Design of Wood**Structures - ASD" offers an unmatched level of excellence**. *​


*From the**Back Cover*


*الروابط*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=YZICBS3V*​


*http://ifile.it/gbnh65/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب يخص الـــ **Traffic*​










*Would you be surprised that road rage**can be good for society? Or that most crashes happen on sunny, dry days? That**our minds can trick us into thinking the next lane is moving faster? Or that you**can gauge a nation’s driving behavior by its levels of corruption? These are**only a few of the remarkable dynamics that Tom Vanderbilt explores in this**fascinating tour through the mysteries of the road**. *​


*Based on exhaustive*


*If you**have ever wondered why someone is driving the way that they are, I would**recommend this book**! *​




*الروابط *​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=9EEOBQNH*​



*http://fileserve.com/file/pJFzdep*​


*http://ifile.it/09g4o3/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب **Basic Civil Engineering*​







*This book is specially written for the use of**students of RGPV, Bhopal. It covers entire syllabus on Basic Civil Engineering**as per RGPV, Bhopal. It is divided into five sections and each section is**further divided into suitable number of chapters. Care has been taken to see**that entire syllabus is covered to the required extent. Simple language has been**used, neat sketches arepresented and problems are solved in detail. Author hopes**good response from the students and staff of RGPV, Bhopal**. *​


*About the**Author(s**):*


*Dr. S.S. Bhavikatti**studied at BVB College of**Engineering and Technology, Hubli for his BE (Civil) degree and graduated from**Karnataka University, Dharwad in 1963, sharing first rank with another**candidate. The same year he joined Karnataka Regional Engineering College**, **Surathkal (presently NITK, Surathkal), as a teacher. He secured ME degree in**Structural Engineering in 1967 from University of Roorkee, Roorkee (presently**IIT Roorkee) under Technical Teachers Training Programme and Ph.D. degree in** 1977 **from IIT Delhi under Quality Improvement Programme. He served at NITK**, **Surathkal in different capacities like Head of Civil Engineering Department**; **Chairman, Center for Continuing Education, Chairman, Central Computer Center and**Dean (Administration). From November 2001 to November 2005, he served at SDM**College of Engineering and Technology, Dharwad. He also served at RYMEC, Bellary**as Principal for 1 year 9 months. Presently he is Emeritus Fellow, the**Fellowship offered by AICTE, New Delhi and now is serving at BVB College of**Engineering and Technology, Hubli. He has published more than 60 technical**papers and 23 books. He has guided 62 students for M.Tech. thesis and 5 students**for Ph.D. He was a member of organising scientific committees of international**seminars organised by IASS held at Taegue (South Korea) in 1990, Tokyo (Japan**) **in 1993 and Taipei (Taiwan) in 1997. He is also a member of several Indian and**international professional bodies**.*​



*الروابط*​


*http://fileserve.com/file/b3twaXs*​


*http://megaupload.com/?d=RDZTX8FL*​


*http://ifile.it/48u01x/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​



*كلمه السر *​


*ebooksclub.org*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب يحتوي على تمارين **Practical Soil Dynamics: Case**Studies in Earthquake and Geotechnical Engineeri*​


*هذا الكتاب من اصدار سنه 2011*​




*The objective of this book is to fill some of the gaps in the**existing engineering codes and standards related to soil dynamics, concerning**issues in earthquake engineering and ground vibrations, by using formulas and**hand calculators. The usefulness and accuracy of the simple analyses are**demonstrated by their implementation to the case histories available in the**literature. Ideally, the users of the volume will be able to comment on the**analyses as well as provide more case histories of simple considerations by**publishing their results in a number of international journals and conferences**. **The ultimate aim is to extend the existing codes and standards by adding new**widely accepted analyses in engineering practice. The following topics have been**considered in this volume: main ground motion sources and properties typical**ground motion recording and ground investigations soil properties used in simple**analyses fast slope sliding in non-liquefied soil. Audience:This book is of**interest to geotechnical engineers, engineering geologists, earthquake engineers**and students**.*​


*Common terms and phrases**:*​

*ASTM Daikai station damping**ratio Duzce earthquake engineering Equation factor of safety foundation**geophones ground surface peak particle velocity seismic shear modulus shear**strength simple shear sliding slope soil liquefaction Springer Science+Business**Media Srbulov standard penetration test*


*Cover*​


*Geotechnical, Geological and Earthquake Engineering 20*​


*Practical Soil Dynamics*​


*ISBN 9789400713116*​


*Preface*​


*References*


*الرابط الوحيد للكتاب *​


*http://ifile.it/ft0kdr/ebooksclub.or..._6tx0xj0xt.pdf*​


*ملاحظه : لاتوجد اي كلمه سر ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

*وفي الختام نسالكم الدعاااااااااااااااااااء*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

للرفع


----------



## نجانجا (28 يونيو 2011)

تسلم يا هندسه 
حبيى حبيبى


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (28 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لك يا اخى على سرعة الاستجابة
وجلعه فى ميزان حسناتك
وجعلك من اسباب نهضتننا 
ونتمنى من الله ان يتقبل هذا العمل
منك 
فى الدينا يحقق امانيك كلها 
وفى الاخرة يدخلك الجنة من اى باب شيئت
والله الموفق​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2011)

المهندس احمد عكوش قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> لك يا اخى على سرعة الاستجابة
> وجلعه فى ميزان حسناتك
> ...


 


بخدمتكم انا دائما اخي محمد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يونيو 2011)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد - موضوع شامل:كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، كتب بالعربية, محاضرات , مشاريع تخرج ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engkma2011 (30 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووور ابوجاسم الوردة


----------



## المهند المجروح (30 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله بك يا عراقي


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (1 يوليو 2011)

الله يوفقك جهد مبارك


----------



## امين الزريقي (1 يوليو 2011)

thanks for the your fruitful efforts

شكرا لجهودك الخيرة المثمرة والنافعة


----------



## م.غصون (1 يوليو 2011)

شكرا كتب رائعة 
تقبل مروري


----------



## ابوجعفر المالكي (2 يوليو 2011)

احسنت بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو عمر كامل (14 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير في الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## خلوف العراقي (14 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لمروركم على الموضوع


----------



## wagih khalid (23 يناير 2012)

_*بارك الله فيك
*_​


----------



## حيدر ناصر (26 يناير 2012)

اعمل لدنياك كأنك تعيش أبدا-------------- ياعراقي


----------



## ArSam (26 يناير 2012)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ahmad mounir (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسه


----------



## deeb roots (22 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله علما ينتفع به 
*​


----------



## علاء الصراف (22 فبراير 2012)

روعة ياباشا


----------



## alkumzary (12 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## معمر السمومي (20 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## zoma82 (14 مارس 2013)

كل اللينكات غير شغالة برجاء اعادة رفعها لانها بالفعل كتب قيمة جداا


----------



## Eng.zeky (14 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك
بعض اللينكات لم تعمل


----------

